# Fly fishing for Carp



## Henry Lee Fowler IV




----------



## texasag07

Nice. They sure are fun.


----------



## ifsteve

Carp are pretty tough to fool on the fly. Great job!!


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Thanks I'm having a ball.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Anyone else got any carp pics they'd like to share?


----------



## lsunoe

I went this morning actually, but only had a 30 minute window to fish and the sun was barely out so I was having difficulty seeing them. Had 2 shots but both were unsuccessful. Did manage to catch a couple gar tho.
What flies are you using?


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Mostly bugger type flies between size 10 and 8. When they are feeding on top I use foam ants and Beatles.


----------



## rakeel

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Anyone else got any carp pics they'd like to share?


A few cawp pics I have handy









Smallmouth buffalo - if you think common carp are tough, give these guys a go


















Bonus gaspergou aka freshwater drum I caught recently.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

rakeel said:


> A few cawp pics I have handy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smallmouth buffalo - if you think common carp are tough, give these guys a go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus gaspergou aka freshwater drum I caught recently.


Way cool dude. We have buffalo in Lake Wylie I've never seen one on the flats though. Where are are you at?


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

lsunoe said:


> I went this morning actually, but only had a 30 minute window to fish and the sun was barely out so I was having difficulty seeing them. Had 2 shots but both were unsuccessful. Did manage to catch a couple gar tho.
> What flies are you using?


----------



## texasag07

Only pics I have on my new phone, but here is one I caught this spring on a small black and red nymph looking thing.


----------



## rakeel

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Way cool dude. We have buffalo in Lake Wylie I've never seen one on the flats though. Where are are you at?


I'm in Houston and fish for carp in some of the area bayous.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Nice man I got addicted to carpin when I was stationed at Lakeland AFB in San Antonia.


----------



## rakeel

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Nice man I got addicted to carpin when I was stationed at Lakeland AFB in San Antonia.


Nice. The hill country has some solid carpin waters. The Perdenales has some of the biggest commons and buffalos I've seen.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

I fished the creeks on base. It was awesome place had everything.


----------



## permitchaser

texasag07 said:


> Only pics I have on my new phone, but here is one I caught this spring on a small black and red nymph looking thing.


That looks like a ginormus grass carp


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Three yesterday heading out today.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Only two today lol.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Great thread and great fun.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Put a friend of mine on his first carp on the fly.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

What kind of flies do ya'll use? I've got my two favorites, just wondering how other people do it.


----------



## rakeel

My usual suspects. Brasshawks on the left, trouser worm variations on the right. The two in the middle are something for the grassies.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Way cool!! I'm still trying to crack the grassie code lol.


----------



## Wolftaco

Good to see some carp guys on this site. My skiff of choice, the Airhead SS iSUP. Fly of choice, berry backstabber or olive/black backstabber.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Man I keep trying to get one on a fly but just haven't been able to yet. Lol.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Lets try to keep this thread going.


----------



## Rod_Gentry

Haven't got out yet this year as I was out of town all summer. It's still hot, I may give it a try.

The area I am trying to crack is right next to my house. You can see them tailing all over the flat on a good day, but you can't see them. It is muddy, and they then get it all stirred up. I have no idea what they are feeding on, though muscles seems most likely, and I didn't even know that was a thing till recently.

Next time I go out I will try this fly, I am not proud. I will also dip net, and see if I can figure what they are on.


----------



## Wolftaco

Rod_Gentry said:


> Haven't got out yet this year as I was out of town all summer. It's still hot, I may give it a try.
> 
> The area I am trying to crack is right next to my house. You can see them tailing all over the flat on a good day, but you can't see them. It is muddy, and they then get it all stirred up. I have no idea what they are feeding on, though muscles seems most likely, and I didn't even know that was a thing till recently.
> 
> Next time I go out I will try this fly, I am not proud. I will also dip net, and see if I can figure what they are on.


I tried that fly and it didn't work, lol! I too fish muddy stained water and I find that a darker fly creates more constrast and the carp can locate darker flies better. Colors I use are olive/black(backstabber), purple/burgundy(backstabber), rust colors (carp crack). When they are mudding it's important to put the fly right in front of them and leave it there. Any un natural movement will spook them. Twitch the fly, don't strip it. I also use a strike indicator because sometimes they will suck it in and spit it back out and you would never know it. Cracking the code can be tough, but once you do, it's addicting! Good luck!


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Wolftaco said:


> I tried that fly and it didn't work, lol! I too fish muddy stained water and I find that a darker fly creates more constrast and the carp can locate darker flies better. Colors I use are olive/black(backstabber), purple/burgundy(backstabber), rust colors (carp crack). When they are mudding it's important to put the fly right in front of them and leave it there. Any un natural movement will spook them. Twitch the fly, don't strip it. I also use a strike indicator because sometimes they will suck it in and spit it back out and you would never know it. Cracking the code can be tough, but once you do, it's addicting! Good luck!


 Going to a slightly larger profile can also help. My favorite way to catch mudders besides dead sticking, is wait until the ish go es head up and starts to move to the next spot. When the goes head up drop the fly in front of him and try to get the reaction bite.


----------



## Wolftaco

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Going to a slightly larger profile can also help. My favorite way to catch mudders besides dead sticking, is wait until the ish go es head up and starts to move to the next spot. When the goes head up drop the fly in front of him and try to get the reaction bite.


Agreed, I catch a lot more carp that are slow cruising vs tailing. A dropping fly, not a stripped fly, is a deadly technique.


----------



## rakeel

I need to go check out my carp waters here in a couple of weeks. Not sure what all the recent flooding in our bayous is going to do to them but sometimes all of the decaying vegetation that washes in to the waterways will eat up a bunch of oxygen and cause a big fish kill. We'll see though. Carp are pretty resilient so hopefully once the water levels drop they'll be back in their normal haunts.


----------



## salt_fly

rakeel said:


> Nice. The hill country has some solid carpin waters. The Perdenales has some of the biggest commons and buffalos I've seen.


I have always wondered about the Pedernales (not spelled like it's pronounced). Do you know if there are any parts that can be fished from a canoe or kayak without having to do a shuttle? Also, can you catch carp in the fall and winter time? I would love to do some Hill Country carpin'.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

New favorite fly brown foam trouser worm with copper krystalflash.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Put a friend on his first carp on the fly rod. Hows everyone doing try to revived this thread lol.


----------



## texasag07

I would agree on the indicator for the muddy water carp. I typically use a foam hopper pattern with a fairly stout hook especially when fishing for grass carp. Sometimes you will actually get the surface eat on the hopper. 

If not you are prolly going to need to be really close to the fish to feel the eat.


----------



## rakeel

salt_fly said:


> I have always wondered about the Pedernales (not spelled like it's pronounced). Do you know if there are any parts that can be fished from a canoe or kayak without having to do a shuttle? Also, can you catch carp in the fall and winter time? I would love to do some Hill Country carpin'.


Sorry just now seeing this. I've only fished the Perd a couple of times and fished it with a buddy of mine who had walk in access points and we just waded. They were all oxbows or side creeks off the main river. 

As for the whole indicator discussion. Idk about y'all but I cast more accurately sans indicator, probably bc I rarely use one and am just not used to it, but since very accurate casts are necessary for carp fishing I don't use one. The hopper dropper rig I will however use if I'm trying to drift a fly to grassies in a current. For commons I would recommend making sure all the slack is out of your line once you make your cast and putting your rod tip in the water and looking for any subtle twitches in your line. Also carp have certain tells when they eat. The most obvious being a little puff of mud, but they won't always do that. Another is I've noticed they'll do a little tail wag when they pick up a bug type fly vs just cruising for vegetation. I guess bc they're just preparing for it to flee but it's just a slight difference in the way they move their tail.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Lately I've watching for lip flash near my fly. Also I use lighter wire hooks so they pretty much set themselves.


----------



## Boneheaded

down in south Florida we get some sort of red berry trees that pop in the spring. the carp stack up under the trees, and feed pretty heavily at times. i throw a red foam bead super glued to a small bream hook then painted with red nail polish.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Boneheaded said:


> down in south Florida we get some sort of red berry trees that pop in the spring. the carp stack up under the trees, and feed pretty heavily at times. i throw a red foam bead super glued to a small bream hook then painted with red nail polish.


Sounds like mullberrys.


----------



## rakeel

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Lately I've watching for lip flash near my fly. Also I use lighter wire hooks so they pretty much set themselves.


Using lighter and sharp hooks definitely helps too, forgot to mention this. I use the N203 scud hook from Allen Flyfishing for most of my flies in either a No. 8 or 6. They're stupid sharp and will hang up easily in those gummy lips. For commons I don't really even set the hook just kind of slowly pull the fly to the side. 




Boneheaded said:


> down in south Florida we get some sort of red berry trees that pop in the spring. the carp stack up under the trees, and feed pretty heavily at times. i throw a red foam bead super glued to a small bream hook then painted with red nail polish.


There's a popular fly for the Houston bayous called the coffee bean fly, which is exactly what it sounds like. You glue a coffee bean to a hook. I've personally never tried it but apparently it's killer on all carp species.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Up here the persimmons have been the thing, otherwise the only top water action I get is dry/terrestrial flies.


----------



## Sean-NOLA

I caught my 1st carp on the fly back in March! He was a blast on my 7wt.! Caught him on a downsized Redfish Crack tied on a Gamakatsu SL45 size 6.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Sean-NOLA said:


> I caught my 1st carp on the fly back in March! He was a blast on my 7wt.! Caught him on a downsized Redfish Crack tied on a Gamakatsu SL45 size 6.
> View attachment 16819


Quality fish welcome to the club Bud. I've never fly fished for red drum, but this is as close to it as I could get.


----------



## grass bass

View attachment 17377


Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Anyone else got any carp pics they'd like to share?


Here's one from eastern Colorado.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Very nice!!


----------



## Fishshoot

I love carpin! Here in Colorado it is the only type of fishing that transfers to the blue water! they are tough to get to eat but when it is on I have had cruising carp take a 90 and attack the fly. I typically use crawfish patterns, thin mints and segg sucking leeches with success.


----------



## grass bass

Fishshoot said:


> Here in Colorado it is the only type of fishing that transfers to the blue water!


I don't find this to be true, actually.


----------



## Wolftaco

This one gave my 7wt Mangrove and paddle board a 15 minute ride!


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Wolftaco said:


> View attachment 19488
> View attachment 19489
> 
> This one gave my 7wt Mangrove and paddle board a 15 minute ride!


Solid fish!!!! The Golden ghost is an awesome game fish. What fly?


----------



## eightwt

I'm a purist when it comes to carp. Chum em with canned corn and throw a yellow egg pattern,, but only upstream.


----------



## Wolftaco

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Solid fish!!!! The Golden ghost is an awesome game fish. What fly?


I tie a variation of Primordial Stew pattern which I call “Translucent Stew” on a size 8 Gamakatsu bonefish hook It’s a pattern I developed for clear water spooky carp. I will post a pic next time I am on the vice.


----------



## lsunoe

Can't wait to take a look at that fly. I finally added a 6wt to my arsenal so I'll be targeting carp very soon.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

If any of you all are ever in NC hit me up. We can take my LT and chase some Golden ghoasts.


----------



## lsunoe

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> If any of you all are ever in NC hit me up. We can take my LT and chase some Golden ghoasts.


I might be there over the summer for a week.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

lsunoe said:


> I might be there over the summer for a week.


Kool.


----------



## FlyBy

lsunoe said:


> I might be there over the summer for a week.


If you make it to NC this summer, get my # from Henry and we'll fish the salt, (standard disclaimer) weather permitting.
You'll enjoy fishing with Henry, he's a great guy and all in on fishing. When he was 9 years old I watched him throw a crease fly into the open mouth of a false albacore. A few months later he piloted my bay boat into the back of Tarpon Bay, so he's been at it awhile.


----------



## Wolftaco

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> If any of you all are ever in NC hit me up. We can take my LT and chase some Golden ghoasts.


Same goes if you guys ever come up 95 corridor to the Philly area, all are welcome to chase carp with me on a stand-up paddle board. I have an extra board and am happy to put people on some real 20+lb monster tidal carp. There are some “grouper sized carp” that eat blue crabs in the summer and grow to epic proportions. Not to mention that this spring I am planning a road trip down the Fort Pearce, FL to pick up a new Saltmarsh Heron, so I will be cruising right through NC and might hit you guys up!


----------



## texasag07

Wolftaco said:


> Same goes if you guys ever come up 95 corridor to the Philly area, all are welcome to chase carp with me on a stand-up paddle board. I have an extra board and am happy to put people on some real 20+lb monster tidal carp. There are some “grouper sized carp” that eat blue crabs in the summer and grow to epic proportions. Not to mention that this spring I am planning a road trip down the Fort Pearce, FL to pick up a new Saltmarsh Heron, so I will be cruising right through NC and might hit you guys up!


Oh that scenario sounds like a good time.


----------



## HTown

http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums...-A746-415D-9A77-5A733F7FFA1C_zpsno2xkh5f.jpeg

I havent figured out the photo posting thing yet but I recently caught this albino carp on what was sold to me as "carp crack", it was a small all black blue gill fly with huge black bead eyes. Ill post a picture of it later.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

HTown said:


> http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums...-A746-415D-9A77-5A733F7FFA1C_zpsno2xkh5f.jpeg
> 
> I havent figured out the photo posting thing yet but I recently caught this albino carp on what was sold to me as "carp crack", it was a small all black blue gill fly with huge black bead eyes. Ill post a picture of it later.


Nice carp they are fun in all sizes. I've caught some mirror carp, but never a koi or an albino.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Wolftaco said:


> Same goes if you guys ever come up 95 corridor to the Philly area, all are welcome to chase carp with me on a stand-up paddle board. I have an extra board and am happy to put people on some real 20+lb monster tidal carp. There are some “grouper sized carp” that eat blue crabs in the summer and grow to epic proportions. Not to mention that this spring I am planning a road trip down the Fort Pearce, FL to pick up a new Saltmarsh Heron, so I will be cruising right through NC and might hit you guys up!


That sounds awesome please send pics. If you stop in NC let me know and we can wet test that Heron. I would really like to check one out in person.


----------



## HTown

Might be a stupid question but do yall ever throw double fly rigs at carp? I am going to fish for carp next week and was thinking about using a thin mint with small red worm behind it.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

HTown said:


> Might be a stupid question but do yall ever throw double fly rigs at carp? I am going to fish for carp next week and was thinking about using a thin mint with small red worm behind it.


I know some people use double rigs when the mulberry are dropping. Some use dropper rigs. I personally have never used one.


----------



## lsunoe

Roger_Cook said:


> If you make it to NC this summer, get my # from Henry and we'll fish the salt, (standard disclaimer) weather permitting.
> You'll enjoy fishing with Henry, he's a great guy and all in on fishing. When he was 9 years old I watched him throw a crease fly into the open mouth of a false albacore. A few months later he piloted my bay boat into the back of Tarpon Bay, so he's been at it awhile.


That sounds awesome. My family has vacationed for a week to NC for the last 3 summers and I think we are most likely heading back there again this year.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

lsunoe said:


> That sounds awesome. My family has vacationed for a week to NC for the last 3 summers and I think we are most likely heading back there again this year.


What part of NC do they vacation at?


----------



## lsunoe

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> What part of NC do they vacation at?


We stayed near Bryson City this past summer on the lake near Nantahala. Can't think of the name. And were staying on Lake Glenville the year before.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

lsunoe said:


> We stayed near Bryson City this past summer on the lake near Nantahala. Can't think of the name. And were staying on Lake Glenville the year before.


Gorgeous place. I've fished Fontana before, but I was only a bass fisherman then. There are some huge carp in those mountain lakes.


----------



## lsunoe

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Gorgeous place. I've fished Fontana before, but I was only a bass fisherman then. There are some huge carp in those mountain lakes.


Fontana thats it. Yeah, I wish I could've brought my gheenoe but it was too far to justify trailering it. The house we stayed at had kayaks for us to use and I caught some bass and perch on little poppers but I really didn't fish the lake much.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

lsunoe said:


> Fontana thats it. Yeah, I wish I could've brought my gheenoe but it was too far to justify trailering it. The house we stayed at had kayaks for us to use and I caught some bass and perch on little poppers but I really didn't fish the lake much.


I haven't been up their in awhile. I fish mainly in the piedmont.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Only 2 months till the season begins again.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Had a both at Bass pro handing out cards last Saturday. Heading back on Feb 17 to do some casting and fly tying with a main focus on carp. Hows everyone doing? Anyone do any winter time carpin?


----------



## albrighty_then

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Had a both at Bass pro handing out cards last Saturday. Heading back on Feb 17 to do some casting and fly tying with a main focus on carp. Hows everyone doing? Anyone do any winter time carpin?


How is winter time fishing for carp? I want to get out but don't want to waste a trip to the flats if they won't be there, it's really cold on a kayak this time of year lol


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

albrighty_then said:


> How is winter time fishing for carp? I want to get out but don't want to waste a trip to the flats if they won't be there, it's really cold on a kayak this time of year lol


Never had much success at. There are people who fly fish them year round it a lot of watching the weather and waiting for warm spells. Hit me up in the summer if you'd like to try it.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

https://www.flyfishingforcarpnc.com/


----------



## browndogrods

Henry, I'm in the Greensboro area and sight fish a few local lakes as well as Smith Mountain a time or two for carp. I assume your fishing Norman and that chain of lakes?


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

browndogrods said:


> Henry, I'm in the Greensboro area and sight fish a few local lakes as well as Smith Mountain a time or two for carp. I assume your fishing Norman and that chain of lakes?


Hate to say it but Norman is pretty much dead as far as carp due to bowfishing and grass carp population. I fish another smaller lake. This summer I am going to head over to Falls lake and check it out. Let me know if you want to go sometime. The lake I fish doesn't allow bowfishing some carp are very common and they have almost zero grass carp.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Trying to get more awareness out about fly fishing for carp. I'll be at the Bass pro shops in concord mills Feb 17-18 discussing the topic. If anyone is able to show it'd be nice not being the only carpoholic in the room lol.


----------



## permitchaser

I put 15 grass carp in my daughters farm lake a couple of years ago. Now they are huge. I have no idea what fly to use other than a hares ear


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> I put 15 grass carp in my daughters farm lake a couple of years ago. Now they are huge. I have no idea what fly to use other than a hares ear


Lol grassies are the most frustrating things sometimes. Small hoppers and ants can work. Mulberries and mayflies too just depends on the available food sources.


----------



## permitchaser

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Lol grassies are the most frustrating things sometimes. Small hoppers and ants can work. Mulberries and mayflies too just depends on the available food sources.


I'll try that in the spring. I guess it's too cold now


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> I'll try that in the spring. I guess it's too cold now


Yeah they are by far the most difficult to catch on fly. Chumming can help I used to fish them when people cut there grass. Grass flies work lol.


----------



## permitchaser

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Yeah they are by far the most difficult to catch on fly. Chumming can help I used to fish them when people cut there grass. Grass flies work lol.


Thanks for all your help. I also may go to Jackson Lake that is near me. Have no idea if there are Carp there so I'll do some research


----------



## permitchaser

permitchaser said:


> Thanks for all your help. I also may go to Jackson Lake that is near me. Have no idea if there are Carp there so I'll do some research


No carp in Jackson lake but plenty in the Chattahoochee River. I googled Atlanta Carp Fishing and found some videos of anglers catching them on fly. But I don't have a john boat and I'm not putting my flats boat in there. Too many rocks


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> No carp in Jackson lake but plenty in the Chattahoochee River. I googled Atlanta Carp Fishing and found some videos of anglers catching them on fly. But I don't have a john boat and I'm not putting my flats boat in there. Too many rocks


Try Lanier. I've that carp are in almost every body of freshwater its the numbers and finding them. Shallow points are good islands can be awesome backs of covers are okay in the mornings and afternoon.


----------



## permitchaser

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Try Lanier. I've that carp are in almost every body of freshwater its the numbers and finding them. Shallow points are good islands can be awesome backs of covers are okay in the mornings and afternoon.


Thanks for all your help


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> Thanks for all your help


No worries let me know if you ever hit up Lanier. I know its a killer striper lake haven't heard much on carp.


----------



## browndogrods

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Hate to say it but Norman is pretty much dead as far as carp due to bowfishing and grass carp population. I fish another smaller lake. This summer I am going to head over to Falls lake and check it out. Let me know if you want to go sometime. The lake I fish doesn't allow bowfishing some carp are very common and they have almost zero grass carp.


Yeah I'm seeing more and more bowfishing on the lakes I'm fishing


Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Hate to say it but Norman is pretty much dead as far as carp due to bowfishing and grass carp population. I fish another smaller lake. This summer I am going to head over to Falls lake and check it out. Let me know if you want to go sometime. The lake I fish doesn't allow bowfishing some carp are very common and they have almost zero grass carp.


I'm seeing more and more of the bowfishers on the lakes I fish.... as long as they taken their kill it is allowed. I've been carp'n for some time now and have not heard anything about Falls, but honestly if I'm going to drive more than an hour I'm going to Smith Mtn. I'd be curious to hear about Falls. Not sure how the water clarity is.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

browndogrods said:


> Yeah I'm seeing more and more bowfishing on the lakes I'm fishing
> 
> I'm seeing more and more of the bowfishers on the lakes I fish.... as long as they taken their kill it is allowed. I've been carp'n for some time now and have not heard anything about Falls, but honestly if I'm going to drive more than an hour I'm going to Smith Mtn. I'd be curious to hear about Falls. Not sure how the water clarity is.


The reason I want to go is they have a decent population of small mouth buffalo. My problem with bowfishing is they have no limits and often times the catch ends up in the ditch. The way the law is written this is allowed unfortunately. I grew up on Norman and have seen its negative impact on the carp and gar population, especially during the spawn.


----------



## Rooster

Lanier has a good amount of Carp but kind of hard to isolate them & most everyone is after other species. There are some good spots above the Olympic Rowing venue towards Lula. I am a Carp fisher but tend to keep to the Chattahoochee; its problem being that it has gotten to be so crowded recreationaly on the weekends that it spoils the Carp fishing - they tend to spook and remember and develop clamp mouth over all of the traffic.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Rooster said:


> Lanier has a good amount of Carp but kind of hard to isolate them & most everyone is after other species. There are some good spots above the Olympic Rowing venue towards Lula. I am a Carp fisher but tend to keep to the Chattahoochee; its problem being that it has gotten to be so crowded recreationaly on the weekends that it spoils the Carp fishing - they tend to spook and remember and develop clamp mouth over all of the traffic.


Way cool!!! I've always wanted to fish Lanier.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

What is your favorite carp setup? rod, line and fly? Mine is 6wt with Rio trout wf line and Clouser swimming nymph variation. Fitting butt is nice but not a requirement lol.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Hows everyone been?


----------



## texasag07

First check at my favorite grass carp lake yesterday. Just need the water to warm up a little more and they will start getting active and get up skinny.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

texasag07 said:


> First check at my favorite grass carp lake yesterday. Just need the water to warm up a little more and they will start getting active and get up skinny.
> View attachment 22597
> View attachment 22598


Nice!!!


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Almost there ya'll. Hows everything looking at your favorite carp spots looking?


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

It has begun lol. Little guy was fun too. Water was really muddy due to the recent rains. She weighed in at 7 lbs on the dot. Saw many fish but usually didn't see them till it was to late.


----------



## Emerald Shiner

Anyone that is really into carp on the fly should come up to Door County Wisconsin. Expansive flats-style fishing for carp up to 40lbs. Also happens to be the best Smallmouth bass fishing on the planet, and I get Brown trout close to 20lbs every year. And that’s just the start. If interested check out the book “Carp are Gamefish”. Or check out Doorcountyonthefly.com


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Emerald Shiner said:


> Anyone that is really into carp on the fly should come up to Door County Wisconsin. Expansive flats-style fishing for carp up to 40lbs. Also happens to be the best Smallmouth bass fishing on the planet, and I get Brown trout close to 20lbs every year. And that’s just the start. If interested check out the book “Carp are Gamefish”. Or check out Doorcountyonthefly.com


Will do I'm a guide down here in NC. I may try to come up if I ever get the time.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

If anyone lives close to Shelby NC and want an intro to fly fishing for carp or fly fishing in general give me a ring. https://www.flyfishingforcarpnc.com/


----------



## lsunoe

I’ve started seeing them in my local spot driving back and forth every day. Awaiting a good day to go out there


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

lsunoe said:


> I’ve started seeing them in my local spot driving back and forth every day. Awaiting a good day to go out there


Careful you'll get addicted lol.


----------



## Emerald Shiner

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Will do I'm a guide down here in NC. I may try to come up if I ever get the time.


I also am a guide. If you ever make a trip to the epic carp waters of Door County I would give you a free half day trip just to pick your brain and talk carp theory.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Emerald Shiner said:


> I also am a guide. If you ever make a trip to the epic carp waters of Door County I would give you a free half day trip just to pick your brain and talk carp theory.


I'll see what I can do. Same goes for you if you can make it down here.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

It was cold and windy this morning, but things turned around. When the temp started to rise the fish start tailing and mudding in 1-3 feet of water. Visibility was okay and I was able to make a few good shots. Few things in the world of fishing beat sight casting with a fly rod to spooky fish in shallow water. 6.7 lbs, 6.3 lbs and 4.9 lbs. The little bugger stole the fly from a 15 plus pound fish lol. They were all released unharmed.
Peak season is fast approaching so if you or anyone you know would like to give it a try give me a call. https://www.flyfishingforcarpnc.com/


----------



## Mikem1981

I'm really wanting to find more ways to get out on the water with the fly rod. This thread along with some fly fishing for carp videos out on YouTube have helped to light a fire into giving this a try. I have a camp on Lake Sam Rayburn, obviously known more for bass fishing, but I know there are some carp there, so I need to start doing some exploring. I know the carp are already active as they were rolling and jumping in the cove I'm on just a couple of weeks ago. Heading up there tomorrow. Big problem though, muddy muddy, water, so no sight casting.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Mikem1981 said:


> I'm really wanting to find more ways to get out on the water with the fly rod. This thread along with some fly fishing for carp videos out on YouTube have helped to light a fire into giving this a try. I have a camp on Lake Sam Rayburn, obviously known more for bass fishing, but I know there are some carp there, so I need to start doing some exploring. I know the carp are already active as they were rolling and jumping in the cove I'm on just a couple of weeks ago. Heading up there tomorrow. Big problem though, muddy muddy, water, so no sight casting.


Sounds like spawning fish which means they are next to impossible to catch. Post up to and see if you can find the singles coming and going. Look for the mud clouds and if you see the bubbles put your fly in them and let it sink to the bottom. There should be so feeding fish in that general area. Fun thing to do is get out and try and catch them with your hands lol. Its the only time you can get that close to them they'll run into your legs. It its an absolute ball!!


----------



## Mikem1981

Thanks for the info. I had read where spawning carp are virtually impossible to catch. I have to laugh at your comment about trying to catch them and having them run into your legs...reminds me of when I was a kid and my Dad would take me bass fishing in a water company dam in Pennsylvania. We would wade fish for bass and it was pretty common for carp to bump into our legs. My dad always said they were bigger than I was and could knock me over. LOL

MAybe by the time the water clears up the spawn will be over and I can get in on this carp action.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Mikem1981 said:


> Thanks for the info. I had read where spawning carp are virtually impossible to catch. I have to laugh at your comment about trying to catch them and having them run into your legs...reminds me of when I was a kid and my Dad would take me bass fishing in a water company dam in Pennsylvania. We would wade fish for bass and it was pretty common for carp to bump into our legs. My dad always said they were bigger than I was and could knock me over. LOL
> 
> MAybe by the time the water clears up the spawn will be over and I can get in on this carp action.


It only takes I week or two for the majority to finish spawning. Like I said there should be feeding fish close by.


----------



## Wolftaco

Just checking in from PA. Had an amazing winter carp season, including my my first carp in February. Now I can say I have caught carp in every month of the year! Turns out these amazing creatures will feed all year long if you find the right conditions, warm water discharges, or look in shallow flats on mild days during a melt ice out. As promised here are some “translucent” patterns I developed for clear water spooky fish in winter. Including a few 20lbers I managed to wrangle...


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Wolftaco said:


> Just checking in from PA. Had an amazing winter carp season, including my my first carp in February. Now I can say I have caught carp in every month of the year! Turns out these amazing creatures will feed all year long if you find the right conditions, warm water discharges, or look in shallow flats on mild days during a melt ice out. As promised here are some “translucent” patterns I developed for clear water spooky fish in winter. Including a few 20lbers I managed to wrangle...


Do they eat a lot of eggs where you are at? My go to is a rust brown nymph type pattern. I don't get to go to the hot holes in the winter due to how many people fish them. Btw what kind of sup is that?


----------



## Big_Skinny

Carp remind me so much of redfish. Must have sunlight and they have to be feeding!! Its a ton of fun


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Nice fish Big_Skinny. They are a lot like drum in ways. They do seem to be more skittish.


----------



## Big_Skinny

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Nice fish Big_Skinny. They are a lot like drum in ways. They do seem to be more skiddish.


Yes, Good practice


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Big_Skinny said:


> Yes, Good practice


I never really got to fish for drum on the fly.


----------



## Wolftaco

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Do they eat a lot of eggs where you are at? My go to is a rust brown nymph type pattern. I don't get to go to the hot holes in the winter due to how many people fish them. Btw what kind of sup is that?


Using sucker spawn in the dead of winter is an old trout/steelhead trick. I just adapted these flies for carp, tied them in a headstand lift kit with a egg sucking worm to intice those little vacuum cleaners! The sup is an Airhead SS(super stable). It’s a $700 Chinese knockoff of the original $1500 Badfisher. It perfect stealth tool for stalking carp, and has been surprising durable too as it takes a beating. It gets a lot of use at my local tidal impoundment. My wife refers to it as the “swamp cruiser”.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Wolftaco said:


> Using sucker spawn in the dead of winter is an old trout/steelhead trick. I just adapted these flies for carp, tied them in a headstand lift kit with a egg sucking worm to intice those little vacuum cleaners! The sup is an Airhead SS(super stable). It’s a $700 Chinese knockoff of the original $1500 Badfisher. It perfect stealth tool for stalking carp, and has been surprising durable too as it takes a beating. It gets a lot of use at my local tidal impoundment. My wife refers to it as the “swamp cruiser”.


That's what I thought lol. Carp love eggs!!! Nice I'll definitely look up that Sup.


----------



## Wolftaco

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> That's what I thought lol. Carp love eggs!!! Nice I'll definitely look up that Sup.


Here is the board I have: https://www.amazon.com/AIRHEAD-AHSUP-3-Stand-Paddleboard-Camo/dp/B00S7J3KZ8


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Wolftaco said:


> Here is the board I have: https://www.amazon.com/AIRHEAD-AHSUP-3-Stand-Paddleboard-Camo/dp/B00S7J3KZ8


Very cool!!!


----------



## Crazy Larry

Wolftaco said:


> Just checking in from PA. Had an amazing winter carp season, including my my first carp in February. Now I can say I have caught carp in every month of the year! Turns out these amazing creatures will feed all year long if you find the right conditions, warm water discharges, or look in shallow flats on mild days during a melt ice out. As promised here are some “translucent” patterns I developed for clear water spooky fish in winter. Including a few 20lbers I managed to wrangle...


Congrats on the winter carp success. I like the look of those flies and will making some copies soon. 

Where in PA are you? I'm in Philly. I wasn't able to get an eat on my first few carp outings. I am going to be putting a serious effort in this summer.


----------



## Wolftaco

Crazy Larry said:


> Congrats on the winter carp success. I like the look of those flies and will making some copies soon.
> 
> Where in PA are you? I'm in Philly. I wasn't able to get an eat on my first few carp outings. I am going to be putting a serious effort in this summer.


I am also from Philly @Crazy Larry. I would be willing to meet up and put you on your first carp, or give you some tips/patterns depending on the year. Feel free to DM me...


----------



## Wolftaco

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Very cool!!!


@Henry Lee Fowler IV I noticed you looking at that Sabine Skiff micro, I have also been in the market for a new carp chariot. I have a down payment on a SM Heron, but I am hesitant to go this route based on durability. An aluminum technical poling skiff is really intriguing to me. As it would fit the bill for running in and around rocks. Did you see Extreme Boats also makes a Micro in a 13 and 14ft size? https://xtremeboats.com/boats/micro-x-series.htm


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Wolftaco said:


> @Henry Lee Fowler IV I noticed you looking at that Sabine Skiff micro, I have also been in the market for a new carp chariot. I have a down payment on a SM Heron, but I am hesitant to go this route based on durability. An aluminum technical poling skiff is really intriguing to me. As it would fit the bill for running in and around rocks. Did you see Extreme Boats also makes a Micro in a 13 and 14ft size? https://xtremeboats.com/boats/micro-x-series.htm


I am more interested in the full sized Versatile. I would like to able to take me plus two other people fishing. Plus its size would handle choppy water a bit better. Trying the guiding thing still am not getting word out as much as I'd like. Where are you at? And post a pic of your Heron when you're able please lol.


----------



## Wolftaco

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> I am more interested in the full sized Versatile. I would like to able to take me plus two other people fishing. Plus its size would handle choppy water a bit better. Trying the guiding thing still am not getting word out as much as I'd like. Where are you at? And post a pic of your Heron when you're able please lol.


I have a down payment on the Heron to get on the waiting list, but I am still on the fence. I am not quite convinced that Kevlar hull is durable enough for what l do in tidal rivers, too many rocks. That’s why I really like the Sabine Skiff as well. Glad to see that you are starting to guide! I am based out of Philly and have been thinking about guiding as well. Good luck with it, keep us posted.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Wolftaco said:


> I have a down payment on the Heron to get on the waiting list, but I am still on the fence. I am not quite convinced that Kevlar hull is durable enough for what l do in tidal rivers, too many rocks. That’s why I really like the Sabine Skiff as well. Glad to see that you are starting to guide! I am based out of Philly and have been thinking about guiding as well. Good luck with it, keep us posted.


If you have rocks Aluminium or ROTO molded lol. Makes it easy Sabine or Hog island. Its super slow so I hope it picks up.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

But that Heron is a sweet looking ride.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

RIP Lefty


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Well made a perfect shot to a 30lbs fish then she wrapped me around a dock and I cussed up a storm lol. Then I got skunked missed three more. How everyone else doing?


----------



## Ferrulewax

What hook are you guys tying you carp bugs on? I was thinking about using SL45s, but wasn't sure if carp warranted the price. Also sees like carp flies tend to be tied on short shank curved hooks. I've also looked at Gammi C14s, B10s, Daiichii 1520, and 2450. Is there a preferred hook for you guys? I tend to tie everything on nicer hooks, but i am not opposed to saving some money if it won't make a difference.


----------



## Wolftaco

Ferrulewax said:


> What hook are you guys tying you carp bugs on? I was thinking about using SL45s, but wasn't sure if carp warranted the price. Also sees like carp flies tend to be tied on short shank curved hooks. I've also looked at Gammi C14s, B10s, Daiichii 1520, and 2450. Is there a preferred hook for you guys? I tend to tie everything on nicer hooks, but i am not opposed to saving some money if it won't make a difference.


I use SL45 only is size 6. I have had 10+ lb carp straightened out a SL45 in size 8. For smaller hooks size 8, 10, etc check out Allen’s line of carp hooks. Specifically S201H, MP002, and N203 . These Allen hooks are super stout and even monster carp won’t be able to straiten them out! But with any heavy hook you want to make sure you use enough weight to flip the hook upright. I find a large bead chain will work, but medium and small bead chain won’t flip those Allen hooks properly.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Ferrulewax said:


> What hook are you guys tying you carp bugs on? I was thinking about using SL45s, but wasn't sure if carp warranted the price. Also sees like carp flies tend to be tied on short shank curved hooks. I've also looked at Gammi C14s, B10s, Daiichii 1520, and 2450. Is there a preferred hook for you guys? I tend to tie everything on nicer hooks, but i am not opposed to saving some money if it won't make a difference.


Depends on the style of fly you're tying. I fish with slim profile flies and small dry flies so my hook has to be smaller. The hooks I use are EAGLE CLAW L058S-8 streamer hooks. EAGLE CLAW L059s-14 dry fly hooks and on rare occasion TMC2457. The sizes are as follows 8, 14 and 8. I've caught many 5lbs-14lbs fish on the 14 never had one straightened out and none of the others have failed me either. The streamer hook caught approx 45 carp in 20 trips last year with some channel cats mixed in. It sound like you're trying to stop the fish instead of turning them. Try rod tip low and pull the fishes nose down to turn them. I fish around a lot of cover a boat docks so I've had develop my fish fighting technique. Try turning them rather than stopping them because carp have a set of shoulders lol. If you're tying larger profile flies maybe try some bonefish hooks like Gamy SC15. Hope this helps. Btw what set-up are you using? Cause super fast rods tend to be harder on hooks.


----------



## Ferrulewax

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Depends on the style of fly you're tying. I fish with slim profile flies and small dry flies so my hook has to be smaller. The hooks I use are EAGLE CLAW L058S-8 streamer hooks. EAGLE CLAW L059s-14 dry fly hooks and on rare occasion TMC2457. The sizes are as follows 8, 14 and 8. I've caught many 5lbs-14lbs fish on the 14 never had one straightened out and none of the others have failed me either. The streamer hook caught approx 45 carp in 20 trips last year with some channel cats mixed in. It sound like you're trying to stop the fish instead of turning them. Try rod tip low and pull the fishes nose down to turn them. I fish around a lot of cover a boat docks so I've had develop my fish fighting technique. Try turning them rather than stopping them because carp have a set of shoulders lol. If you're tying larger profile flies maybe try some bonefish hooks like Gamy SC15. Hope this helps. Btw what set-up are you using? Cause super fast rods tend to be harder on hooks.


I have never even throw a fly at a carp, much less hooked one, But I am gearing up to do so this spring and summer. I plan on throwing an old beater rpl+ 8wt more than anything. I may also get some use from a greys 9' 7wt and a redington predator 7'10" 6wt.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Ferrulewax said:


> I have never even throw a fly at a carp, much less hooked one, But I am gearing up to do so this spring and summer. I plan on throwing an old beater rpl+ 8wt more than anything. I may also get some use from a greys 9' 7wt and a redington predator 7'10" 6wt.


I am a HUGE 6 wt fan. 8.5 or 9 feet is my favorite. Bass pro shops white river 9.5ft 6wt with a fighting butt and an old dogwood canyon are my favs. They won't break the bank either lol. That 7wt sounds like a winner to me lol.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Pack of 100 of the EAGLE CLAW hooks is 11.49 at Bass pro.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Had a hard day wind was bad and people were worse. Hooked 4 landed 2. Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Big_Skinny

Caught one in the new boat!


----------



## rakeel

Ferrulewax said:


> What hook are you guys tying you carp bugs on? I was thinking about using SL45s, but wasn't sure if carp warranted the price. Also sees like carp flies tend to be tied on short shank curved hooks. I've also looked at Gammi C14s, B10s, Daiichii 1520, and 2450. Is there a preferred hook for you guys? I tend to tie everything on nicer hooks, but i am not opposed to saving some money if it won't make a difference.


I use Allen scud hooks in no. 6 & 8 for most of my carp flies.

https://www.allenflyfishing.com/n203-shrimp-caddis-scud-hook/

Positioning a beadchain eye a little further back gets the fly to stand up nicely on the bottom most of the time which I feel like helps catch common carp (Like the ones on the right)










If I'm going after larger carp in dirty water I'll tie a few on MP002 Allen hooks.

https://www.allenflyfishing.com/mp002-multipurpose-stinger-carp-heavy-wire/

I won't usually throw these in clear water though due to the weight and bulk of the hook. The weight it takes to turn that hook over also makes flies not so fun to throw on my 5wt. I tie a craw pattern on this hook though that works well.


----------



## Ferrulewax

Went out yesterday, hit some flats that have just now flooded now that the lake level has come up. I figured they would be perfect for finding some cruising fish. Found Plenty of fish, but they had their minds on something else. That's right, Carp spawn was in full swing. Well, at least I got to see some fish.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Big_Skinny said:


> Caught one in the new boat!


Very nice!!!!!! What kind of boat did you get?


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Ferrulewax said:


> Went out yesterday, hit some flats that have just now flooded now that the lake level has come up. I figured they would be perfect for finding some cruising fish. Found Plenty of fish, but they had their minds on something else. That's right, Carp spawn was in full swing. Well, at least I got to see some fish.


Its about to start here in maybe a few weeks. You can try staking out and look for the loners coming in.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

rakeel said:


> I use Allen scud hooks in no. 6 & 8 for most of my carp flies.
> 
> https://www.allenflyfishing.com/n203-shrimp-caddis-scud-hook/
> 
> Positioning a beadchain eye a little further back gets the fly to stand up nicely on the bottom most of the time which I feel like helps catch common carp (Like the ones on the right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm going after larger carp in dirty water I'll tie a few on MP002 Allen hooks.
> 
> https://www.allenflyfishing.com/mp002-multipurpose-stinger-carp-heavy-wire/
> 
> I won't usually throw these in clear water though due to the weight and bulk of the hook. The weight it takes to turn that hook over also makes flies not so fun to throw on my 5wt. I tie a craw pattern on this hook though that works well.


Very nice patterns. I use the foam trouser worms myself love them for deep fish and muddy conditions. What is your favorite clear water pattern for carp?


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Had a great day and broke in a new rod that was given to me by a friend and fellow member FlyBy. The rod is a 9' 6wt TFO BVK and I must say that I was impressed. The tip is soft enough to make shorter casts, but the rod has the power to shoot the whole fly line out and to top it all off it has some backbone for a 6wt. The biggest one today was 28 inches long and 11.6lbs.


----------



## permitchaser

Big_Skinny said:


> Caught one in the new boat!


Is that a Towee


----------



## Big_Skinny

permitchaser said:


> Is that a Towee


No, it’s a LT25. Looked at Towee but liked the layout of the LT better.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Big_Skinny said:


> No, it’s a LT25. Looked at Towee but liked the layout of the LT better.


Nice I am running an Lt25 too.


----------



## rakeel

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Very nice patterns. I use the foam trouser worms myself love them for deep fish and muddy conditions. What is your favorite clear water pattern for carp?


I throw No.8 trouser worms in clear water, but will usually tie it in more of a rust color. If that doesn't work I throw that pattern on the left side of the pic I posted.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

rakeel said:


> I throw No.8 trouser worms in clear water, but will usually tie it in more of a rust color. If that doesn't work I throw that pattern on the left side of the pic I posted.


Very nice. I love a rust or copper colored swimming nymph variation.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Even the little guys are fun how’s everyone been?


----------



## lsunoe

We got 3 today


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

lsunoe said:


> We got 3 today
> 
> View attachment 26726


Nice!!!!! Its amazing how different the same species of fish can look. What state are you guys in?


----------



## lsunoe

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Nice!!!!! Its amazing how different the same species of fish can look. What state are you guys in?


We are over in Louisiana


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

lsunoe said:


> We are over in Louisiana


Nice If you're ever near Charlotte NC hit me up.


----------



## lsunoe

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Nice If you're ever near Charlotte NC hit me up.


I normally go around there every summer but this year we are going to lake lanier georgia. Not sure how far away that is from you


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

lsunoe said:


> I normally go around there every summer but this year we are going to lake lanier georgia. Not sure how far away that is from you


Around 3 hrs lol. Hitting stripers or carpin the Hooch?


----------



## lsunoe

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Around 3 hrs lol. Hitting stripers or carpin the Hooch?


I want to do some fishing but not sure where yet. I’ll be going with my family so have to find some time to split from the pack


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

lsunoe said:


> I want to do some fishing but not sure where yet. I’ll be going with my family so have to find some time to split from the pack


Nice


----------



## THX1138

I love carp on the fly! If the weather ever breaks here in Indy, I'll be chasing them soon enough as well!

Lou


----------



## lsunoe

First pic is what I was catching them on last weekend and second pic is something I’m gonna try. Just some olive bunny brush on a #6.


----------



## texasag07

42" of slimy grass carp goodness.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

texasag07 said:


> 42" of slimy grass carp goodness.
> View attachment 29398
> View attachment 29399


Awesome!!!!!!!!!!! What fly?


----------



## Boneheaded

Put on a clinic for my step father and sister a few years back. He’s now deseased but the humblecarp...giving great memories. On the “bread fly” but we do get them on red berry flies ocasionally


----------



## texasag07

A cross between a san juan worm and a clam fly. Fished below a hopper pattern to get the depth right.


----------



## rakeel

Here's another small mouth buffalo I caught last weekend during our annual carp tournament










I broke off two monster grass carp that day too. One of which broke my 5wt. Gonna have to go back fro some revenge soon


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

rakeel said:


> Here's another small mouth buffalo I caught last weekend during our annual carp tournament
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I broke off two monster grass carp that day too. One of which broke my 5wt. Gonna have to go back fro some revenge soon


I rely would love to find some Buffalo around here.


----------



## rakeel

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> I rely would love to find some Buffalo around here.


Save yourself the trouble and stick to commons...

My buff spot got overrun by some big grass carp. Buffs are still in there but the big grassies have got my attention now especially after watching them surface sippin all afternoon and not having any surface patterns bc I was expecting to be throwing at buffalo.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Grassies act a lot different there then here they are close to impossible to catch on the fly. Very little surface action ever.


rakeel said:


> Save yourself the trouble and stick to commons...
> 
> My buff spot got overrun by some big grass carp. Buffs are still in there but the big grassies have got my attention now especially after watching them surface sippin all afternoon and not having any surface patterns bc I was expecting to be throwing at buffalo.


ssi


----------



## rakeel

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Grassies act a lot different there then here they are close to impossible to catch on the fly. Very little surface action ever.
> 
> ssi


They don't typically do too much surface feeding here, but if the wind kicks some stuff up or it's not too hot then it'll get them feeding on top. But if they're feeding on top, they're not going to eat anything subsurface.

I used to think grass carp were near impossible to catch as well but over time I figured out they're actually more eager to eat than a common or buff, and that seems fairly universal regardless of region. The biggest challenge with them is they're very very particular about what they're eating and seem to become hyper focused on that. If you're throwing your common carp flies and fishing for them like commons, that'll probably explain why you're not having any success. They're more mid water column feeders vs bottom feeders like commons as well so fishing for them on bottom you're pissin in the wind. In our bayous, we have a lot of damselflies so the grassies generally won't turn down a damselfly nymph, that'll slowly sink. I like throwing small no.8 or 10 nymphs like this one 










It's called a brasshawk and is the brain child of a local carp guide. It tie it a little different but it's the same concept. Small clouser swimming nymphs also work well. Fishing these as a dropper under a hopper or other terrestrial fly can also be killer and sometimes key to keep the fly in the strike zone. Another thing that works here is that grass carp react to the plop of a fly so when I fish for them I try to put the fly within a foot of their head. They rarely will chase a fly so the closer you can drop that fly to them without spooking them the better bc once that fly gets to the bottom they don't seem to care. The other challenge with them can be if they're feeding on plant material. In those cases you gotta just try and put a moss fly or something in front of them and hope it looks appetizing.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Yeah I’ve tried nymphs, hoppers, dragon flies and some other stuff. I talk to the diologist here and he said that when they get around 30-40 lbs they become dormant. The grassies in the lakes where I fish are usually 20+ years old. They just lay up and that’s about it lol. They will sometimes turn on around the mayfly hatch.


rakeel said:


> They don't typically do too much surface feeding here, but if the wind kicks some stuff up or it's not too hot then it'll get them feeding on top. But if they're feeding on top, they're not going to eat anything subsurface.
> 
> I used to think grass carp were near impossible to catch as well but over time I figured out they're actually more eager to eat than a common or buff, and that seems fairly universal regardless of region. The biggest challenge with them is they're very very particular about what they're eating and seem to become hyper focused on that. If you're throwing your common carp flies and fishing for them like commons, that'll probably explain why you're not having any success. They're more mid water column feeders vs bottom feeders like commons as well so fishing for them on bottom you're pissin in the wind. In our bayous, we have a lot of damselflies so the grassies generally won't turn down a damselfly nymph, that'll slowly sink. I like throwing small no.8 or 10 nymphs like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a brasshawk and is the brain child of a local carp guide. It tie it a little different but it's the same concept. Small clouser swimming nymphs also work well. Fishing these as a dropper under a hopper or other terrestrial fly can also be killer and sometimes key to keep the fly in the strike zone. Another thing that works here is that grass carp react to the plop of a fly so when I fish for them I try to put the fly within a foot of their head. They rarely will chase a fly so the closer you can drop that fly to them without spooking them the better bc once that fly gets to the bottom they don't seem to care. The other challenge with them can be if they're feeding on plant material. In those cases you gotta just try and put a moss fly or something in front of them and hope it looks appetizing.


----------



## eightwt

On our lake, and a lot places, you see carp coming out of the water. Always figured they're chasing emerging nymphs of some sort, but really don't know. Any suggestions?


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

eightwt said:


> On our lake, and a lot places, you see carp coming out of the water. Always figured they're chasing emerging nymphs of some sort, but really don't know. Any suggestions?


Spawning, splashing and jumping are signs of a spawn.


----------



## ifsteve

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Spawning, splashing and jumping are signs of a spawn.


Spawning is a sign of spawn. Well I be damned, who knew......lol


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

ifsteve said:


> Spawning is a sign of spawn. Well I be damned, who knew......lol


A lot of multitasking is going on today lol.


----------



## texasag07

From my experience grass carp feed very differently in rivers/bayou vs lakes. In moving water they feed much more like cold water trout and are much easier to catch from my experience. 

I agree lake/pond fish can be very particular about what they are eating and are tougher to target. It takes a lot of watching, practice and fly changes to really figure out how to consistently target the really big fish( talking over 20 lbs). I do not believe for a second that the bigger fish go dormant. I see them swimming and feeding and have caught a couple of them. Since most of the lake fish I target are usually around grass and structure I find the hopper dropper to be key in getting their attention and also in being able to sense the eat( most of the ones im messing at im casting 35-60' so that hopper to sense the take is perfect. Also most of mine are feeding in the top 1-2' of water column. I have had better luck feeding them nymph/leech and such that are 3/4-1" long. My normal presentation to them is laying the hopper 1-4' in front of their path if presenting to a cruising fish. If casting to laid up fish it is 12-18" with a pretty small bug. Cruising fish are much more apt to eat where I fish compared to laid up floaters.

The one I posted threw the aggressive thing right out the window. She hard charged(3-5feet) when the fly landed and took it in so gently the hopper didn't really even move beside her wake hitting it. The way she stalled after that rush had me fairly certain she ate so I lifted hard and came tight. If I seen them stall on the fly even if I haven't seen a gill flare or movement to my hopper I will set cause chances are they have eaten it.

This fish below had become a part of a lure chunking bass fisherman's anger in not being able to catch one so he snagged her about two weeks prior to me catching her.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

texasag07 said:


> From my experience grass carp feed very differently in rivers/bayou vs lakes. In moving water they feed much more like cold water trout and are much easier to catch from my experience.
> 
> I agree lake/pond fish can be very particular about what they are eating and are tougher to target. It takes a lot of watching, practice and fly changes to really figure out how to consistently target the really big fish( talking over 20 lbs). I do not believe for a second that the bigger fish go dormant. I see them swimming and feeding and have caught a couple of them. Since most of the lake fish I target are usually around grass and structure I find the hopper dropper to be key in getting their attention and also in being able to sense the eat( most of the ones im messing at im casting 35-60' so that hopper to sense the take is perfect. Also most of mine are feeding in the top 1-2' of water column. I have had better luck feeding them nymph/leech and such that are 3/4-1" long. My normal presentation to them is laying the hopper 1-4' in front of their path if presenting to a cruising fish. If casting to laid up fish it is 12-18" with a pretty small bug. Cruising fish are much more apt to eat where I fish compared to laid up floaters.
> 
> The one I posted threw the aggressive thing right out the window. She hard charged(3-5feet) when the fly landed and took it in so gently the hopper didn't really even move beside her wake hitting it. The way she stalled after that rush had me fairly certain she ate so I lifted hard and came tight. If I seen them stall on the fly even if I haven't seen a gill flare or movement to my hopper I will set cause chances are they have eaten it.
> 
> This fish below had become a part of a lure chunking bass fisherman's anger in not being able to catch one so he snagged her about two weeks prior to me catching her.
> 
> View attachment 29529
> View attachment 29530


Nice fish man. The reason I believe the biologist is because the small grassies I fished for in other states were much easier to catch. Fish were less than twenty lbs and could be chummed with little effort plus they would even hit popping bugs regularly when I was bream fishing. When I got back home things changed. I never saw a small one again due the state not having stocked them in many years. I casted at giant pods of them for 3 years before I just quit lol. I tried chumming a few times to no avail. When I started researching grass carp it started to make sense. The hatcherys around here are claiming that they feed the most and are most aggressive from about 8 inches until 30inches after which there feeding habits taper off greatly. The only time I have ever seen them actively feeding around here was during the mayfly hatch and that’s about it lol. The lake that I fish for commons on only has a few in one little cove I may give it a whirl.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Really wish this weather would change lol. How's the carpin been for ya'll?


----------



## albrighty_then

Caught my first goldfish on fly this weekend, took alot of work on the kayak but a total blast


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

albrighty_then said:


> View attachment 29694
> Caught my first goldfish on fly this weekend, took alot of work on the kayak but a total blast


Very nice man. Welcome to the club!!! Where are you at?


----------



## albrighty_then

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Very nice man. Welcome to the club!!! Where are you at?


Thabks man, in Marietta GA


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

albrighty_then said:


> Thabks man, in Marietta GA


Very nice I am in Charlotte NC.


----------



## permitchaser

Thanks to all for information on grasses. I put them in my daughter's farm pond, about 3\4 acre, and now they are huge. My grandson foul hooked one on a spinner bait but could not land it.
I'm going to tie something up and try to make it similar to @rakell and look for my Hooper fly I used for trout


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> Thanks to all for information on grasses. I put them in my daughter's farm pond, about 3\4 acre, and now they are huge. My grandson foul hooked one on a spinner bait but could not land it.
> I'm going to tie something up and try to make it similar to @rakell and look for my Hooper fly I used for trout


They are a ball caught a fair bit of them on bait.


----------



## permitchaser

texasag07 said:


> From my experience grass carp feed very differently in rivers/bayou vs lakes. In moving water they feed much more like cold water trout and are much easier to catch from my experience.
> 
> I agree lake/pond fish can be very particular about what they are eating and are tougher to target. It takes a lot of watching, practice and fly changes to really figure out how to consistently target the really big fish( talking over 20 lbs). I do not believe for a second that the bigger fish go dormant. I see them swimming and feeding and have caught a couple of them. Since most of the lake fish I target are usually around grass and structure I find the hopper dropper to be key in getting their attention and also in being able to sense the eat( most of the ones im messing at im casting 35-60' so that hopper to sense the take is perfect. Also most of mine are feeding in the top 1-2' of water column. I have had better luck feeding them nymph/leech and such that are 3/4-1" long. My normal presentation to them is laying the hopper 1-4' in front of their path if presenting to a cruising fish. If casting to laid up fish it is 12-18" with a pretty small bug. Cruising fish are much more apt to eat where I fish compared to laid up floaters.
> 
> The one I posted threw the aggressive thing right out the window. She hard charged(3-5feet) when the fly landed and took it in so gently the hopper didn't really even move beside her wake hitting it. The way she stalled after that rush had me fairly certain she ate so I lifted hard and came tight. If I seen them stall on the fly even if I haven't seen a gill flare or movement to my hopper I will set cause chances are they have eaten it.
> 
> This fish below had become a part of a lure chunking bass fisherman's anger in not being able to catch one so he snagged her about two weeks prior to me catching her.
> 
> View attachment 29529
> View attachment 29530


ok man
what hopper pattern do you use. I've been looking at some easy foam patterns
my trout hoppers are too small


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Smallest golden ghost I have ever caught, still an absolute ball. Hows everyone been?


----------



## texasag07

permitchaser said:


> ok man
> what hopper pattern do you use. I've been looking at some easy foam patterns
> my trout hoppers are too small


Foam hopper , made from one piece of 3mm in tan. With rubber legs. On a size 6-10 depending on the hook and size fish im targeting.


----------



## permitchaser

texasag07 said:


> Foam hopper , made from one piece of 3mm in tan. With rubber legs. On a size 6-10 depending on the hook and size fish im targeting.


Thanks man that's what I was thinking. It's been raining ☔so much the lakes are so muddy I doubt the fish can see a fly


----------



## fyshy

I live on Guntersville Lake in north Alabama. Plenty of carp here. Tried last year and saw a big brown shadow moving in the stained water... made the cast and hooked up for a fun fight on my 6wt...my son was guiding me and fell to his knees laughing when I yelled “finally a carp on the fly”... then he told me that I had a huge snapping turtle. We landed it. It was a giant. 
Think I will try today. I have some flys. How do you guys like to rig your leader/ tippet?
Thanks 
Neal


----------



## permitchaser

fyshy said:


> I live on Guntersville Lake in north Alabama. Plenty of carp here. Tried last year and saw a big brown shadow moving in the stained water... made the cast and hooked up for a fun fight on my 6wt...my son was guiding me and fell to his knees laughing when I yelled “finally a carp on the fly”... then he told me that I had a huge snapping turtle. We landed it. It was a giant.
> Think I will try today. I have some flys. How do you guys like to rig your leader/ tippet?
> Thanks
> Neal


man that might of been a world record in fly...nevermind


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

I use a leader consisting of 40,20,12 and a 6 lbs tippet about 9.5 feet in length all together. Of course adjust this to the size of the fish in your home waters. Happy carpin


----------



## carpnasty

I suppose I should get in on the carpin' talk...

I use anywhere from an 0x-2x rio leader typically. 8wt = 0x; 7wt = 1x; 6wt = 2x - at least that's typically what i'll run but there's not a ton of reasoning behind that.


----------



## texasag07

Like most of my fly fishing. I will use the largest tippet I can get away with depending on the water clarity and attitude of the fish.

Usually it’s 8-10lb fluoro.


----------



## permitchaser

I think 10 lb. Ande would work
I tied the damsel fly pattern I saw on here and tied up a foam hopper to look like the big Georgia browns we have here. Trying for those monster grass carp in my daughter's lake
Thanks for all the help on here


----------



## carpnasty

They really aren't leader shy, perhaps due to their poor vision. In either case, texasag07 said, go with the heaviest you can get away with. Depending on the situation I've even used up to 20lbs.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

carpnasty said:


> They really aren't leader shy, perhaps due to their poor vision. In either case, texasag07 said, go with the heaviest you can get away with. Depending on the situation I've even used up to 20lbs.


Depends on the water clarity, but they aren’t to shy.


----------



## crboggs

Thanks guys...now I've gotta go try and catch the monster carp I've seen tailing in the neighborhood lake...I know where it likes to tail but have never tried to approach and cast to it...


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

crboggs said:


> Thanks guys...now I've gotta go try and catch the monster carp I've seen tailing in the neighborhood lake...I know where it likes to tail but have never tried to approach and cast to it...


Common or grassies?


----------



## crboggs

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Common or grassies?


Not sure...just know its as long as my leg.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

crboggs said:


> Not sure...just know its as long as my leg.


Lol well that is a very important peice of information.


----------



## permitchaser

crboggs said:


> Not sure...just know its as long as my leg.


I bet a grassie


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> I bet a grassie


That’s what it sounds like lol


----------



## permitchaser

I am going tomorrow to see if my new flys work


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> I am going tomorrow to see if my new flys work


Goodluck dude send us some reports please.


----------



## permitchaser

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Goodluck dude send us some reports please.


I got there late and did not see one grassie
Going early tomorrow to see if that works


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> I got there late and did not see one grassie
> Going early tomorrow to see if that works


Awe man sorry try try again lol


----------



## permitchaser

This is where I go


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> This is where I go
> View attachment 30209


That’s awesome!!


----------



## permitchaser

Went down before Sun up. I'm fly fishing on the dam where the grassies cruise, but there's tall grass and thorns that grab your fly line. So when I was pulling enough line out to cast the leader got tangled in a blackberry bush while I was trying to get it out I could hear fish sloshing on the bank. So I see the Carp moving and tailing. The water is not clear in this lake, about a 6" vis
so I leaned over the grass and made cast. Once while striping my line in a big head came up and bumped my hopper fly. I eastimate these carp to be 10-15 lbs. I put them in there about 3 years ago as 5" babies. So the Carp continued to feed right on the bank. I was striping my fly and a fish rushed in and grab my fly and proceeded to swim towards me and before I could catch up it came lose.

Next I'm going to fix my Canoe, see "Cows broke my Canoe" in General, then go after them cast to the bank rather than trying to deal with weeds and thorns


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> Went down before Sun up. I'm fly fishing on the dam where the grassies cruise, but there's tall grass and thorns that grab your fly line. So when I was pulling enough line out to cast the leader got tangled in a blackberry bush while I was trying to get it out I could hear fish sloshing on the bank. So I see the Carp moving and tailing. The water is not clear in this lake, about a 6" vis
> so I leaned over the grass and made cast. Once while striping my line in a big head came up and bumped my hopper fly. I eastimate these carp to be 10-15 lbs. I put them in there about 3 years ago as 5" babies. So the Carp continued to feed right on the bank. I was striping my fly and a fish rushed in and grab my fly and proceeded to swim towards me and before I could catch up it came lose.
> 
> Next I'm going to fix my Canoe, see "Cows broke my Canoe" in General, then go after them cast to the bank rather than trying to deal with weeds and thorns


Sounds like a plan man. Way cool


----------



## permitchaser

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Sounds like a plan man. Way cool


Thanks I'm re-thinking my dropper flies. The brass eye damsel fly is pulling my foam Hooper down so I'm going to tie it smaller with plastic eyes


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> Thanks I'm re-thinking my dropper flies. The brass eye damsel fly is pulling my foam Hooper down so I'm going to tie it smaller with plastic eyes


40-60 lbs mono can be burned to make good looking lightweight eyes.


----------



## permitchaser

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> 40-60 lbs mono can be burned to make good looking lightweight eyes.


Thanks man that's what I'm going to try. Then see how my Hooper floats alone


----------



## permitchaser

permitchaser said:


> Thanks man that's what I'm going to try. Then see how my Hooper floats alone


just check and my foam hoppers foot well, push down and the pop back up. Emerger sinks like a rock and I think it's supposed to sink slowly


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> just check and my foam hoppers foot well, push down and the pop back up. Emerger sinks like a rock and I think it's supposed to sink slowly


Just try a dubbed or chenille body with no wire.


----------



## permitchaser

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Just try a dubbed or chenille body with no wire.


Thanks, yes the wire and brass bead chain eyes made it sink fast but I caught a fish on it and it got off


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> Thanks, yes the wire and brass bead chain eyes made it sink fast but I caught a fish on it and it got off


Nice


----------



## Flyman28

Been hitting a creek that runs along a junk yard by me. about 10' wide at its widest. Clouser nymph in rust or olive are both working.



















Then I hit the main river for this 20#+ fish! All on a 6wt.!


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Flyman28 said:


> Been hitting a creek that runs along a junk yard by me. about 10' wide at its widest. Clouser nymph in rust or olive are both working.
> View attachment 30456
> View attachment 30457
> 
> View attachment 30458
> Then I hit the main river for this 20#+ fish! All on a 6wt.!
> View attachment 30459


Way cool man!!! TFO mangrove 6wt is awesome it’s what I use too.


----------



## permitchaser

Went back to my daughter's lake early. The grassies where up on the bank. I hooked one on the hopper, when I set the hook nothing moved, it shook it's head and the hook can out. I hooked 2 more but the hook came out. I took a look and the hook was bent open by the first fish.The hook is a size 6 salmon hook. I'm going to have to re-read think this.
I need to get my Canoe fixed, I'm tired of getting fly line caught on bull rush, grass and blackberry
I didn't get skunked, I caught 4 bream on the dropped fly. I estimated 4-6 grassies on the bank. They also my weigh more than I first thought


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> Went back to my daughter's lake early. The grassies where up on the bank. I hooked one on the hopper, when I set the hook nothing moved, it shook it's head and the hook can out. I hooked 2 more but the hook came out. I took a look and the hook was bent open by the first fish.The hook is a size 6 salmon hook. I'm going to have to re-read think this.
> I need to get my Canoe fixed, I'm tired of getting fly line caught on bull rush, grass and blackberry
> I didn't get skunked, I caught 4 bream on the dropped fly. I estimated 4-6 grassies on the bank. They also my weigh more than I first thought


It’s hard finding smallish hooks that will hold up to it. Some of the nymph/egg type hooks are heavier built.


----------



## Flyman28

Salmon hooks are pretty heavy duty, you may have had a defective one or more likely, hung it on a back cast against something and opened it up.


----------



## GG34

permitchaser said:


> Went back to my daughter's lake early. The grassies where up on the bank. I hooked one on the hopper, when I set the hook nothing moved, it shook it's head and the hook can out. I hooked 2 more but the hook
> 
> 
> permitchaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went back to my daughter's lake early. The grassies where up on the bank. I hooked one on the hopper, when I set the hook nothing moved, it shook it's head and the hook can out. I hooked 2 more but the hook came out. I took a look and the hook was bent open by the first fish.The hook is a size 6 salmon hook. I'm going to have to re-read think this.
> I need to get my Canoe fixed, I'm tired of getting fly line caught on bull rush, grass and blackberry
> I didn't get skunked, I caught 4 bream on the dropped fly. I estimated 4-6 grassies on the bank. They also my weigh more than I first thought
> 
> 
> 
> came out. I took a look and the hook was bent open by the first fish.The hook is a size 6 salmon hook. I'm going to have to re-read think this.
> I need to get my Canoe fixed, I'm tired of getting fly line caught on bull rush, grass and blackberry
> I didn't get skunked, I caught 4 bream on the dropped fly. I estimated 4-6 grassies on the bank. They also my weigh more than I first thought
Click to expand...

Permit, I just found some grassies near me. Did you use a dropper or did they eat the hopper only? What type of hopper did you use?


----------



## permitchaser

GG34 said:


> Permit, I just found some grassies near me. Did you use a dropper or did they eat the hopper only? What type of hopper did you use?


I used a brasshawk dropper with a foam Hooper above. Last week one grassie hit the dropper. This week 3 hit the hopper and caught 4 bream on the dropper. The hopper I use is brown and tan to mimic the GA browns we have around the lake
use strong hooks if they are big grassies


----------



## GG34

I


permitchaser said:


> I used a brasshawk dropper with a foam Hooper above. Last week one grassie hit the dropper. This week 3 hit the hopper and caught 4 bream on the dropper. The hopper I use is brown and tan to mimic the GA browns we have around the lake
> use strong hooks if they are big grassies


Thanks. I'm chasing them in GA too. Just south of Macon.


----------



## permitchaser

GG34 said:


> I
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm chasing them in GA too. Just south of Macon.


Cool
I'm chasing them in Mansfield 
Good luck


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Only caught one lol.


----------



## Gervais

Haven’t landed a grassy yet but I’ve been tying on these and hope they will hold up when I stick one here soon.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Gervais said:


> Haven’t landed a grassy yet but I’ve been tying on these and hope they will hold up when I stick one here soon.
> View attachment 30748


Those look stout.


----------



## permitchaser

Gervais said:


> Haven’t landed a grassy yet but I’ve been tying on these and hope they will hold up when I stick one here soon.
> View attachment 30748


I have the same hooks I was using for bone fish flys.
A grassie bent my #4 salmon hook. So if they are 10-15 lbs. I'd get something heavier
I tied up some flys today on #6 chrome plated.
See what Henry says


----------



## rakeel

permitchaser said:


> I have the same hooks I was using for bone fish flys.
> A grassie bent my #4 salmon hook. So if they are 10-15 lbs. I'd get something heavier
> I tied up some flys today on #6 chrome plated.
> See what Henry says


I pretty much use this hook exclusively in no 6-10 for my carp flies

https://www.allenflyfishing.com/n203-shrimp-caddis-scud-hook/

Cheap, sharp and 3x heavy. Those short scud hooks, give me the shape of flies I like for brasshawks and other nymph patters as well as lend well to headstand type patterns. I've caught some huge carp and buffalo on them and never had any issues.


----------



## permitchaser

rakeel said:


> I pretty much use this hook exclusively in no 6-10 for my carp flies
> 
> https://www.allenflyfishing.com/n203-shrimp-caddis-scud-hook/
> 
> Cheap, sharp and 3x heavy. Those short scud hooks, give me the shape of flies I like for brasshawks and other nymph patters as well as lend well to headstand type patterns. I've caught some huge carp and buffalo on them and never had any issues.


Thanks @rakeel i like that scud hook. I'll try to find some at Fishawk. I may be ther tomorrow 
I tied my hopper on a 6 chrome hook that I will post a picture of later


----------



## Flycaster

I too love fly fishing for carp. Here's some fish porn of some I've caught.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Flycaster said:


> I too love fly fishing for carp. Here's some fish porn of some I've caught.


Welcome where are you at?


----------



## Flycaster

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Welcome where are you at?


I'm in Suwanee GA just north of Atlanta .


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Flycaster said:


> I'm in Suwanee GA just north of Atlanta .


Nice I am in Gastonia NC just west of Charlotte


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Nice I am in Gastonia NC just west of Charlotte


And welcome glad to have another person who appreciates the golden ghost lol


----------



## permitchaser

Went this morning ready for bear. Stronger hooks and lots of flies
only saw one fish tailing and it was hard to get to. If I was right handed maybe but that fish left. Last week there where fish every where
I looked at solunar tables and I was too early. I was there at Sun up and the major for the day was 10:15 am
I was home with a cappuccino before that


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Same happe


permitchaser said:


> Went this morning ready for bear. Stronger hooks and lots of flies
> only saw one fish tailing and it was hard to get to. If I was right handed maybe but that fish left. Last week there where fish every where
> I looked at solunar tables and I was too early. I was there at Sun up and the major for the day was 10:15 am
> I was home with a cappuccino before that


Same here went looking for grassies and only found 2 where I used to see 50 or so lol.


----------



## permitchaser

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Same happe
> 
> Same here went looking for grassies and only found 2 where I used to see 50 or so lol.


Well I thought it might be the moon. Last week 3 days after a new moon. This week a day before full


----------



## the_alanp

Got my 2nd carp on the fly Saturday. Super windy, super muddy. This fish came with from a lot of luck. With all the wind I had to use my paddle to stake out so I wasn't constantly paddling and spooking fish. I caught a glimpse of a tail out of the water about 75 ft away from me. Knowing my casting abilities, I waited about 5 minutes before making a cast at where I'd saw the tail. I was hoping the fish had moved a little closer to me, I landed the fly about 65ft from me. About a second later my line went tight  No idea how much it weighed but it measured at 30 inches on the dot. Came on a fly I tied, some size 6 buggy looking thing with bead chain eyes and a soft hackle collar. These fish are so much fun, and I can't wait to get back out to the flat.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

the_alanp said:


> View attachment 31482
> View attachment 31484
> 
> 
> Got my 2nd carp on the fly Saturday. Super windy, super muddy. This fish came with from a lot of luck. With all the wind I had to use my paddle to stake out so I wasn't constantly paddling and spooking fish. I caught a glimpse of a tail out of the water about 75 ft away from me. Knowing my casting abilities, I waited about 5 minutes before making a cast at where I'd saw the tail. I was hoping the fish had moved a little closer to me, I landed the fly about 65ft from me. About a second later my line went tight  No idea how much it weighed but it measured at 30 inches on the dot. Came on a fly I tied, some size 6 buggy looking thing with bead chain eyes and a soft hackle collar. These fish are so much fun, and I can't wait to get back out to the flat.


Very nice fish dude. Well my guess is about 13 pounds. They are a blast!!! What state are you in? Welcome to the thread.


----------



## the_alanp

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Very nice fish dude. Well my guess is about 13 pounds. They are a blast!!! What state are you in? Welcome to the thread.


Thanks man. I'm not far from you! This is from a small lake in Winston Salem, NC.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

the_alanp said:


> Thanks man. I'm not far from you! This is from a small lake in Winston Salem, NC.


We’ll have to go fishing sometime


----------



## the_alanp

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> We’ll have to go fishing sometime


Oh man that'd be great.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

the_alanp said:


> Oh man that'd be great.


Just let me know when. We can take my boat


----------



## Pierson

Hey guys! I can finally contribute to this thread!

Took a trip to Northern New Mexico to fish for trout along the Chama river. Unexpectedly caught a lot of buffalo carp. Lots of fun on the 5wt with a click pawl reel using tiny trout flies on 6x tippet. Not gona lie, the first one I hooked I thought I had me a state record brown. Ended up having more fun fishing for these guys anyway. Pretty cool to walk up on a tiny creek hole holding 10 carp all a round 5-10lbs.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Pierson said:


> Hey guys! I can finally contribute to this thread!
> 
> Took a trip to Northern New Mexico to fish for trout along the Chama river. Unexpectedly caught a lot of buffalo carp. Lots of fun on the 5wt with a click pawl reel using tiny trout flies on 6x tippet. Not gona lie, the first one I hooked I thought I had me a state record brown. Ended up having more fun fishing for these guys anyway. Pretty cool to walk up on a tiny creek hole holding 10 carp all a round 5-10lbs.
> 
> View attachment 31842
> View attachment 31844


Very cool welcome to the thread. Btw those are common carp but all same very fun!!


----------



## BigEasy

I don't think I've posted this here before. Michigan a few years ago











For size reference, I'm 6'4" and can palm a basketball.

I tell everybody when they ask me why I fish for them "it's like hooking a lawn tractor, they take off not very fast, but you can't turn them"


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

BigEasy said:


> I don't think I've posted this here before. Michigan a few years ago
> 
> View attachment 32076
> 
> 
> 
> For size reference, I'm 6'4" and can palm a basketball.
> 
> I tell everybody when they ask me why I fish for them "it's like hooking a lawn tractor, they take off not very fast, but you can't turn them"


Guided or diy?


----------



## KY_FlyFisher

A couple of Kentucky carp, on the fly, from Elkhorn Creek a few years ago.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

KY_FlyFisher said:


> A couple of Kentucky carp, on the fly, from Elkhorn Creek a few years ago.
> View attachment 32124
> View attachment 32126


Very nice


----------



## BigEasy

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Guided or diy?


Actually a guide trip that's doable on your own, it's just not cost effective at this stage of my life based on work schedule/logistics. Feel free to pm me for details.

There are plenty of DIY carping/smallmouth opportunities in Lake Michigan, and I have done a few. That pig just happened to come on an exploratory trip to figure out the program.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

BigEasy said:


> Actually a guide trip that's doable on your own, it's just not cost effective at this stage of my life based on work schedule/logistics. Feel free to pm me for details.
> 
> There are plenty of DIY carping/smallmouth opportunities in Lake Michigan, and I have done a few. That pig just happened to come on an exploratory trip to figure out the program.


Way cool that’s one of my bucket list locations.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Well I remembered why I quit chasing grassies. Fish were huge and pretty close to dormant. They would scoop stuff off the bottom and I saw three surface eats in 6 hours. Such a pain in the ass changed flies dozens of times lol. Anyone else do any better today?


----------



## THX1138

I got 5 to eat today, put 2 in the boat. No too bad for a solo skiff mission ;-)

Lou


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

THX1138 said:


> View attachment 32766
> View attachment 32768
> I got 5 to eat today, put 2 in the boat. No too bad for a solo skiff mission ;-)
> 
> Lou


Very nice can’t wait to get back to some commons lol. Where was this at?


----------



## THX1138

Glenn Flint lake in west, central Indiana.

Lou


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

THX1138 said:


> Glenn Flint lake in west, central Indiana.
> 
> Lou


Very nice man.


----------



## permitchaser

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Well I remembered why I quit chasing grassies. Fish were huge and pretty close to dormant. They would scoop stuff off the bottom and I saw three surface eats in 6 hours. Such a pain in the ass changed flies dozens of times lol. Anyone else do any better today?


that would be no
trying again this weekend


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> that would be no
> trying again this weekend


Good to know I am not alone lol


----------



## Fishshoot

Went to glendo last week, family camping trip. Plan was walleye fishing but with family commitments and my dislike of sitting in a boat trolling gave up on that. Had skiff anchored on sandy beach, there were kids playing in water jet skis the whole 9yds. I saw some carp swimming by and thought what the hell. Well I got three even with all the activity around. Cruising fish on egg sucking leech type fly. They are eating readily in the Rocky Mtn West!!


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Fishshoot said:


> Went to glendo last week, family camping trip. Plan was walleye fishing but with family commitments and my dislike of sitting in a boat trolling gave up on that. Had skiff anchored on sandy beach, there were kids playing in water jet skis the whole 9yds. I saw some carp swimming by and thought what the hell. Well I got three even with all the activity around. Cruising fish on egg sucking leech type fly. They are eating readily in the Rocky Mtn West!!


Very nice


----------



## permitchaser

Went this morning early found several grassies tailing. Kept hooking blue gills on my drop fly that was one of my buggy shrimp, tied on a #8 Gammi bone fish hook. Hooked one on the drop fly, strip set, it rolled its gold belly and got off.
Now I know Grass Carp have big mouths but did not know they were made of steel. This makes 4-5 I've hooked and all got off. My hooks are sharp and have no problem catching bream or bass


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> Went this morning early found several grassies tailing. Kept hooking blue gills on my drop fly that was one of my buggy shrimp, tied on a #8 Gammi bone fish hook. Hooked one on the drop fly, strip set, it rolled its gold belly and got off.
> Now I know Grass Carp have big mouths but did not know they were made of steel. This makes 4-5 I've hooked and all got off. My hooks are sharp and have no problem catching bream or bass


Sounds like you may be setting to early. I had that same problem with bait. Grassies are bad about nibbling vs a common who sucks it up lol


----------



## ifsteve

Don't set it. Just keep stripping until you are solidly tight. Long strip but not to fast.


----------



## permitchaser

The one I hooked today I didn't know it was on till I stripped it tight


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> The one I hooked today I didn't know it was on till I stripped it tight


Nice


----------



## permitchaser

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Nice


I'm going to change my flies to the ones I tied on Owner #4

HL thanks for all your help


----------



## rakeel

ifsteve said:


> Don't set it. Just keep stripping until you are solidly tight. Long strip but not to fast.


That works well for common carp and buffalo that have gummier mouths, but grass carp have bonier mouths.

@permitchaser The sweet spot in a grassie's mouth is on the backside of their upper lip. It's gummier in that spot and if you can lodge a hook there it rarely comes out. What I've found to be the best way to make that happen is to do basically a hybrid trout / strip set. Basically strip down on your line as you trout set. It gives the extra oooomph to bury the hook that a trout set alone won't give you and it will usually get the hook in their top lip.


----------



## permitchaser

rakeel said:


> That works well for common carp and buffalo that have gummier mouths, but grass carp have bonier mouths.
> 
> @permitchaser The sweet spot in a grassie's mouth is on the backside of their upper lip. It's gummier in that spot and if you can lodge a hook there it rarely comes out. What I've found to be the best way to make that happen is to do basically a hybrid trout / strip set. Basically strip down on your line as you trout set. It gives the extra oooomph to bury the hook that a trout set alone won't give you and it will usually get the hook in their top lip.


Thanks man. It will be easier to strip set when I get the canoe fixed. I'm having to fish from the bank and weeds and briars aren't helping. And their take is slight like the bream


----------



## permitchaser

I tied up some flies to freshen my box. The 2 ratty looking flies at the top are one I have been using with the Hopper as the top fly and the buggy dropped down. I've coaught lots of Bream and hook several Grassy.s The 3 together are a Hopper and 2 flies I jus made up. I took my basic buggy shrimp pattern and took the stalk eyes off and put bead chain on the bend of the hook. Since I hooked
View attachment 33150
a Grassy on the buggy last week I thought what the heck


----------



## Ferrulewax

Anyone fishing the 3 Rivers Carp Cup near knoxville? Me and a buddy are planning to fish it. Just look for the guy with no clue what he's doing! 
If anyone has any tips as far as locations or flies for up there let me know.


----------



## permitchaser

permitchaser said:


> I tied up some flies to freshen my box. The 2 ratty looking flies at the top are one I have been using with the Hopper as the top fly and the buggy dropped down. I've coaught lots of Bream and hook several Grassy.s The 3 together are a Hopper and 2 flies I jus made up. I took my basic buggy shrimp pattern and took the stalk eyes off and put bead chain on the bend of the hook. Since I hooked
> View attachment 33150
> a Grassy on the buggy last week I thought what the heck


I went to the lake early this morning. Saw some signs of grassys decided to just use my bead chain ugly. Every cast I caught a bream so I switched to a hopper thinking that it was too big for the bream but first cast i caught a 2" bream on it. In total I caught 1 bass and 10 blue gill and shell crackers on my ugly and 3 bream on my Hooper
the grassys just didn't do much this morning


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> I set the the lake early this morning. Saw some signs of grassys decided to just use my head chain ugly. Every cast I caught a bream so I switched to a hopper thinking that it was too big for the bream but first cast i caught a 2" bream on it. In total I caught 1 bass and 10 blue gill and shell crackers on my ugly and 3 bream on my Hooper
> the grassys just didn't do much this morning


Every now and then it is good to get back to your roots. Panfish on a fly is a ball.


----------



## permitchaser

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> View attachment 33548
> 
> Every now and then it is good to get back to your roots. Panfish on a fly is a ball.


yea I caught a couple of Shell Crackers that size and was glad I didn't get skunked
Roger Doger sent me a photo today of a redfish they caught today on fly. When I go up next week looks like the tides will be high enough for tailers


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> yea I caught a couple of Shell Crackers that size and was glad I didn't get skunked
> Roger Dover sent me a photo today of a redfish they caught today on fly. When I go up next week looks like the tides will be high enough for tailers


Nice lol. He said they haven’t been tailing the last few times. Glad to see they are still around.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Still working on my photography skills lol


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Attempted some filming


----------



## BigEasy

Dang that's fun


----------



## rakeel

Made a quick evening trip after work yesterday to my grass carp spot to try and hook some on terrestrials. Had a bunch of slime on the water that really made things challenging. Got one decent shot at a big fish and put a #10 hopper fly right in front of it. Dang thing tried to eat it 3 times but kept nosing it out of the way every time it came up. It eventually got bored and disappeared.


----------



## THX1138

I went to a local pond last night and had a shot at a 30" fish. Made the cast, he ate, didn't get him stuck. Would have been my PB carp...

Lou


----------



## permitchaser

I'm going to my hunting club to chase grassie s. One of the workers down there said they look 5' long. We will see


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> I'm going to my hunting club to chase grassie s. One of the workers down there said they look 5' long. We will see


Good luck


----------



## permitchaser

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Good luck


Thanks man I'm going to try go Saturday early or one evening


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

First Mirror of the 2018 season


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV




----------



## Ferrulewax

I have officially been bitten by the carp bug, and after spending hours poling around some of my local flats, I have come to the realization that they are far too muddy. Does anyone have any pointers for locating areas for carp? I know of a few but I would prefer to scout some less fished areas.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Ferrulewax said:


> I have officially been bitten by the carp bug, and after spending hours poling around some of my local flats, I have come to the realization that they are far too muddy. Does anyone have any pointers for locating areas for carp? I know of a few but I would prefer to scout some less fished areas.


Muddy water can be difficult, but look for clouds of dark mud and bubbles. Sometimes if it’s shallow you’ll see tails. The good thing about muddy water is they are far less spooky


----------



## Fishshoot

ferrulewax not sure where you are but around me many of the prime carp fishing spots are also reservoirs for irrigation, they get very cloudy when water is coming in or there is a lot of rain. After they draw down a little or have some clear days with no rain the water will clear up a little.


----------



## Ferrulewax

Fishshoot said:


> ferrulewax not sure where you are but around me many of the prime carp fishing spots are also reservoirs for irrigation, they get very cloudy when water is coming in or there is a lot of rain. After they draw down a little or have some clear days with no rain the water will clear up a little.


My primary area is river coming into a larger reservoir. We have had a good bit of rain and the lake is up higher than it has been, and the water is more turbid. The flats that are normally only 1-2 feet deep are now 4-5 and muddy. If we get a sustained period with no rain they should become clear again but according to the forecast that is no time soon. 

At least it gives me a reason to scout some new water.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Ferrulewax said:


> My primary area is river coming into a larger reservoir. We have had a good bit of rain and the lake is up higher than it has been, and the water is more turbid. The flats that are normally only 1-2 feet deep are now 4-5 and muddy. If we get a sustained period with no rain they should become clear again but according to the forecast that is no time soon.
> 
> At least it gives me a reason to scout some new water.


Been their lol. Larger profile flies can help in stained or muddy water conditions.


----------



## THX1138

You almost have to treat it like deer hunting. You have to scout and really watch your water. Take notes of what the weather was doing when your water is how you want it to be when you fish it. Here in Indiana, they seem to correlate pretty consistent with each other. I've been chasing carp since I started fly fishing 5 years ago, its only been just now that I am starting to get eats consistently. 
The beauty part of fly carpin is the fact that it hones your skills to catch other fish. For example, Bone fish... If you can catch carp on the reg, you'll be in great shape for bones since the casting and flies used are so similar. Also, Bones are super spooky as well. One of the things I've noticed is how sensitive these fish are to sound. When I'm coming up to the flat, I start poling 100yd out. If I'm fishing solo and I have to use the trolling motor, i use the lowest setting that will get me there and keep turning to a minimum. Maybe im being extreme but it's helped me. I'm getting a lot closer to more fish. One other thing, I wear a shirt that matches my background. If I'm fishing from the skiff and its a clear day, I wear a blue shirt. If I'm in tighter quarters or fishing on foot, I wear mossy oak camo. If you think carp cant see you above the water, watch what they do when the shadow of a Heron or a Hawk flies overhead...

Just my two pennies.

Lou


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

THX1138 said:


> You almost have to treat it like deer hunting. You have to scout and really watch your water. Take notes of what the weather was doing when your water is how you want it to be when you fish it. Here in Indiana, they seem to correlate pretty consistent with each other. I've been chasing carp since I started fly fishing 5 years ago, its only been just now that I am starting to get eats consistently.
> The beauty part of fly carpin is the fact that it hones your skills to catch other fish. For example, Bone fish... If you can catch carp on the reg, you'll be in great shape for bones since the casting and flies used are so similar. Also, Bones are super spooky as well. One of the things I've noticed is how sensitive these fish are to sound. When I'm coming up to the flat, I start poling 100yd out. If I'm fishing solo and I have to use the trolling motor, i use the lowest setting that will get me there and keep turning to a minimum. Maybe im being extreme but it's helped me. I'm getting a lot closer to more fish. One other thing, I wear a shirt that matches my background. If I'm fishing from the skiff and its a clear day, I wear a blue shirt. If I'm in tighter quarters or fishing on foot, I wear mossy oak camo. If you think carp cant see you above the water, watch what they do when the shadow of a Heron or a Hawk flies overhead...
> 
> Just my two pennies.
> 
> Lou


You hit the nail on the head about not turning the trolling motor. Scouting is key too. For beginners I would say don’t just focus on the mud flats and backs of coves, points and islands are killer spots also.


----------



## permitchaser

Rain hell i just poured over 5" out of my rain gauge from last week. It was full


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> Rain hell i just poured over 5" out of my rain gauge from last week. It was full


Nice


----------



## Snooter2tooter

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


>


Hey Henry, 
I'm here in Charlotte. I think I saw you this spring motoring up a certain manmade canal known to have warmer water that holds fish in the cooler months. Only boat I've ever seen with a poling platform around here. I keep some carp flies in one of my boxes but never fish them, then I'll come across some monster carp and curse. Im always throwing big streamers and gurglers for LG's. 

-Cole


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Snooter2tooter said:


> Hey Henry,
> I'm here in Charlotte. I think I saw you this spring motoring up a certain manmade canal known to have warmer water that holds fish in the cooler months. Only boat I've ever seen with a poling platform around here. I keep some carp flies in one of my boxes but never fish them, then I'll come across some monster carp and curse. Im always throwing big streamers and gurglers for LG's.
> 
> -Cole


PM me and maybe we can go fishing


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Hows everyone been?


----------



## ifsteve

Had a nice trip on a local reservoir yesterday. Loads of carp and lots of taliers. Landed four all in the mid to upper teens.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

ifsteve said:


> View attachment 36806
> Had a nice trip on a local reservoir yesterday. Loads of carp and lots of taliers. Landed four all in the mid to upper teens.


Nice


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Clients first kitty on the fly. Couldn’t get the golden ghost to eat but this was still her biggest catch on the fly. 5 pound channel cat.


----------



## Fishshoot

Nice! Still a goal of mine to sight fish a catfish on the fly. Not too many of them around here in clear enough water but it’ll happen


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Back when I was in high school during the mayfly hatch I would go to lighted piers at dusk. Catfish would basically swim along vacuuming the mayflies off the top. All you had to do was plop a dry fly in their path and hold on.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

I usually just happen upon them. They tend to cruise or lay up on the same flats I carp fish. Love the kitties such a different take than the Golden ghost.


----------



## Fishshoot

That’s where I see them occasionally too. On the same flats usually around some structure(rocks) in from flats. They just aren’t near as plentiful as the carp here, at least not in the shallow clear water I target carp in. I’ve only had one shot while I was on the bow and a poor one at that. The opportunity will come though!


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Fishshoot said:


> That’s where I see them occasionally too. On the same flats usually around some structure(rocks) in from flats. They just aren’t near as plentiful as the carp here, at least not in the shallow clear water I target carp in. I’ve only had one shot while I was on the bow and a poor one at that. The opportunity will come though!


Watch for overhanging trees, bait balls and bream beds. Its what we saw them around today.


----------



## ifsteve

Went after carp again yesterday. Same area we really got into them last week. Weather was great but somebody forgot to tell the fish. Found some singles cruising around here and there but no pods feeding and no tailers. Ended up with only one fish. But as they say if you are only going to catch one make it a good one! This fish was in the low to mid 20s. For reference that rod is a 10' rod.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

ifsteve said:


> Went after carp again yesterday. Same area we really got into them last week. Weather was great but somebody forgot to tell the fish. Found some singles cruising around here and there but no pods feeding and no tailers. Ended up with only one fish. But as they say if you are only going to catch one make it a good one! This fish was in the low to mid 20s. For reference that rod is a 10' rod.
> View attachment 37788


Nice


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Must be a lot of mirrors where you’re at. They’re a rare occurrence here.


----------



## ifsteve

Almost all mirrors where I fish.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

ifsteve said:


> Almost all mirrors where I fish.


Wow that would be awesome. Any leather backs?


----------



## ifsteve

Nope at least not that I am aware of.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

ifsteve said:


> Nope at least not that I am aware of.


Cool


----------



## BlueDevil88

Are there grass carp in any of the lakes in Central Florida? The absolute craziest fight I ever had on a fly rod was a 40" grass carp in North Carolina. They will take a fuzzy green fly every now and again.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

BlueDevil88 said:


> Are there grass carp in any of the lakes in Central Florida? The absolute craziest fight I ever had on a fly rod was a 40" grass carp in North Carolina. They will take a fuzzy green fly every now and again.


When I picked up my LT25 the guys at shop mentioned people fishing for them. The East Capes mention them in their vids.


----------



## BlueDevil88

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> When I picked up my LT25 the guys at shop mentioned people fishing for them. The East Capes mention them in their vids.


I am pretty sure that I saw one or two of them in Lake Baldwin awhile back, and I didn't really have the opportunity to go down to the water's edge to take a closer look. I will have to check out the East Cape videos. They are REALLY tough to catch. I think that they strike flies out of frustration or annoyance, lol.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV




----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV




----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Whats your favorite fly for carp?


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## carpnasty

Good tying video, henry. I've been tying for years but picked up a couple of tricks there (ie. the sally hansesn on the tail).


----------



## Backwater

BlueDevil88 said:


> Are there grass carp in any of the lakes in Central Florida? The absolute craziest fight I ever had on a fly rod was a 40" grass carp in North Carolina. They will take a fuzzy green fly every now and again.


Yes there are some lakes where they were seeded into the lakes to keep the hydrilla down. Lake O is also full of them. I caught one that size before on my 6wt behind a friends house and he decided to lip him with a cheap Rapala knock-off of a Bogo Grip and he lifted it out of the water (40"+ and like 30lbs) for a pic and it ripped the lower lips right off. I felt bad for the fish as we released her. Real slimy fish tho and to me, it's an undesirable specie to be placed in Florida and has been found to raid the fish beds and eat the eggs of the native species here. So to me, they are invasive and should have never been allowed to be released in Florida. Just as bad as Plegos, Tilapia and snakeheads.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Backwater said:


> Yes there are some lakes where they were seeded into the lakes to keep the hydrilla down. Lake O is also full of them. I caught one that size before on my 6wt behind a friends house and he decided to lip him with a cheap Rapala knock-off of a Bogo Grip and he lifted it out of the water (40"+ and like 30lbs) for a pic and it ripped the lower lips right off. I felt bad for the fish as we released her. Real slimy fish tho and to me, it's an undesirable specie to be placed in Florida and has been found to raid the fish beds and eat the eggs of the native species here. So to me, they are invasive and should have never been allowed to be released in Florida. Just as bad as Plegos, Tilapia and snakeheads.


They are a huge environmental impact because they eat all of the vegetation. Commons get a back rap but they are pretty close to being environmentally inert in NC at least. Grassies are bad though. If that being said the raiding of beds is something you allows hear of, but hardly ever witness from either species. I have been chasing carp for almost ten years now and have seen it a grand total of twice and have never seen a grassie do it. I will say the stripping of the vegetation is worse than raiding, because it disrupts the base of the food chain and removes cover from the environment.


----------



## Backwater

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> They are a huge environmental impact because they eat all of the vegetation. Commons get a back rap but they are pretty close to being environmentally inert in NC at least. Grassies are bad though. If that being said the raiding of beds is something you allows hear of, but hardly ever witness from either species. I have been chasing carp for almost ten years now and have seen it a grand total of twice and have never seen a grassie do it. I will say the stripping of the vegetation is worse than raiding, because it disrupts the base of the food chain and removes cover from the environment.


The problem we have here in Florida is an over abundance of Hydrilla due to it being the thing for aquariums from the 1920's to the 1960's where they didn't have aerators and the hydrilla made a nice ornamental plant and produce a fair amount of oxygen in the aquarium. Consequently, people then dump them into our water system after they were done with the aquariums (same reasons we have some many exotics in this state). When the the stuff multiplied like a virus. There were even some places in Lake Okeechobee where it nearly choked out sections of the lake. Enter our brilliant young biologist that the state hire to help solve the problem. So they bring in Tilapia (huge mistake) and sterilized carp, figure they could control the number of carp per acre of problem waters. But it's been found that carp will change sex at a certain age (snook do the same). So mother nature had a way of playing a joke and now the carp are breeding. It's true, they've been observed raiding crappie, bluegill and bass beds in Lake Okeechobee.

My forecast tho, our entire freshwater system in the State of Florida will be completely taken over by plegos before my kids retire.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

The species I am referring to as inert are common carp. Grassies are destructive they stocked them here in NC for the same purpose. Not to sound like a smart @$$ but grassies need current to reproduce the same as stripers and it is very very difficult for them to reproduce in still water.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

carpnasty said:


> Good tying video, henry. I've been tying for years but picked up a couple of tricks there (ie. the sally hansesn on the tail).


Thank you Isaw someone doing that to tarpon toads and I like it way better than tying loops and sticks.


----------



## permitchaser

Backwater said:


> Yes there are some lakes where they were seeded into the lakes to keep the hydrilla down. Lake O is also full of them. I caught one that size before on my 6wt behind a friends house and he decided to lip him with a cheap Rapala knock-off of a Bogo Grip and he lifted it out of the water (40"+ and like 30lbs) for a pic and it ripped the lower lips right off. I felt bad for the fish as we released her. Real slimy fish tho and to me, it's an undesirable specie to be placed in Florida and has been found to raid the fish beds and eat the eggs of the native species here. So to me, they are invasive and should have never been allowed to be released in Florida. Just as bad as Plegos, Tilapia and snakeheads.


i have no information on Grass Carp eating fish eggs. If that where the case the 12 I put in my daughter's lake would have eaten all the bream and bass eggs. But the lake is thriving with small minows in all the shallows and i cant keep the bream of my flies while trying to catch a carp. Not to mention the bass explosion


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> i have no information on Grass Carp eating fish eggs. If that where the case the 12 I put in my daughter's lake would have eaten all the bream and bass eggs. But the lake is thriving with small minows in all the shallows and i cant keep the bream of my flies while trying to catch a carp. Not to mention the bass explosion


Yeah they are only destructive if over populated like anything else it’s a balancing act. Btw did get your canoe fixed?


----------



## permitchaser

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Thank you Isaw someone doing that to tarpon toads and I like it way better than tying loops and sticks.


me and Ted have


Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Yeah they are only destructive if over populated like anything else it’s a balancing act. Btw did get your canoe fixed?


Yes i used flex tape an it seems to work. I haven't put it in the water yet. I purchased a canoe hauler to get it back and forth to the lake


----------



## BlueDevil88

Backwater said:


> Real slimy fish tho and to me, it's an undesirable specie to be placed in Florida and has been found to raid the fish beds and eat the eggs of the native species here. So to me, they are invasive and should have never been allowed to be released in Florida. Just as bad as Plegos, Tilapia and snakeheads.


Agreed. But, they do put up one hell of a fight.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

BlueDevil88 said:


> Agreed. But, they do put up one hell of a fight.


Yep lol


----------



## ifsteve

They also keep a lot of crap filtered out of the water.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Grassies are a ball to catch but unfortunately they have a very negative impact on the environment. Commons are a bit less destructive.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Almost there so ready for warmer weather lol.
been watching this lol


----------



## Crazy Larry

Haha. I feel this year is going to be my year.


----------



## jolts

Backwater said:


> The problem we have here in Florida is an over abundance of Hydrilla due to it being the thing for aquariums from the 1920's to the 1960's where they didn't have aerators and the hydrilla made a nice ornamental plant and produce a fair amount of oxygen in the aquarium. Consequently, people then dump them into our water system after they were done with the aquariums (same reasons we have some many exotics in this state). When the the stuff multiplied like a virus. There were even some places in Lake Okeechobee where it nearly choked out sections of the lake. Enter our brilliant young biologist that the state hire to help solve the problem. So they bring in Tilapia (huge mistake) and sterilized carp, figure they could control the number of carp per acre of problem waters. But it's been found that carp will change sex at a certain age (snook do the same). So mother nature had a way of playing a joke and now the carp are breeding. It's true, they've been observed raiding crappie, bluegill and bass beds in Lake Okeechobee.
> 
> My forecast tho, our entire freshwater system in the State of Florida will be completely taken over by plegos before my kids retire.



Sterile carp are usually triploids, don’t think a change in gender would result in viable gametes. Still have the extra set of chromosomes


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV




----------



## Backwater

jolts said:


> Not so sure a sterilized carp (triploid) could change genders and therefore produce viable gametes
> 
> 
> Sterile carp are usually triploids, don’t think a change in gender would result in viable gametes. Still have the extra set of chromosomes


There have been lots of studies, including this one below, that says that with all the methods of sterilization of grass carp, none are completely successful.

http://plants.ifas.ufl.edu/wp-content/uploads/files/mng/docs/pdfs/grasscarp/grass_carp_79/201 Stanley [27338].pdf

Here in Florida, The State of Florida contracted the University of Florida to evaluate the problem and come up with a solution to control hydrilla. So it was students in UF that settled on a plan of of hydrilla control by introducing sterialized carp into the waters where the problem persist. The problem lies on the sterialization methods were not well known to consider which one was the most reliable method. They just picked on that seemed good and went with that. Then introduced those carp fry in various waters throughout the State of Florida to control hydrilla.

I'm not expert on the subject nor do I want to be one, since I have no real interest in the subject and have far more important to be mindful of, rather than be an expert on grass carp genitalia.

To reply to someone's statement that carp need current to breed, Lake Okeechobee has multiple rivers flowing to and from the lake with plenty of current to establish an environment to breed carp. Some of those canals and rivers (The Kissimmee and Harney Pond Canal) flow way out into the lake, while other rivers pull water out of the lake and carp have been found to also be in those rivers in numbers (St Lucie and the Caloosahatchee). Also water moves as a current thru the dredged canal that flows across the lake from the the St Lucie to the Caloosahatchee by wind pushing water off the shallows and into the channel, thereby creating a current thru the channel (I've experienced that 1st hand as well). So yes, there are plenty of currents in Lake O to create spawning grounds for carp.

Btw, it was the students of UF that also made the mistake of bringing the wrong specie of Tilapia to also control hydrilla and vegetation. Those fish have also plagued the state my eating native fish eggs to supplement their lake of protein intake and also establish their longevity through attrition.

But like I said, in the end, there will only be the invasive specie known as Plecostomus (Plegos for short) which is your common aquarium fish dubbed the "armored catfish" that people got for their aquariums to keep the bottom clean, that will end up taking over everything. They are the most aggressive invaders of native fish beds and will eat their eggs to insure their survival. I've see this also first-hand in the Hillsborough river where it once was a great place t catch bass and now plagued with Plegos, just like the video below.


----------



## jolts

Backwater said:


> There have been lots of studies, including this one below, that says that with all the methods of sterilization of grass carp, none are completely successful.
> 
> http://plants.ifas.ufl.edu/wp-content/uploads/files/mng/docs/pdfs/grasscarp/grass_carp_79/201 Stanley [27338].pdf
> 
> Here in Florida, The State of Florida contracted the University of Florida to evaluate the problem and come up with a solution to control hydrilla. So it was students in UF that settled on a plan of of hydrilla control by introducing sterialized carp into the waters where the problem persist. The problem lies on the sterialization methods were not well known to consider which one was the most reliable method. They just picked on that seemed good and went with that. Then introduced those carp fry in various waters throughout the State of Florida to control hydrilla.
> 
> I'm not expert on the subject nor do I want to be one, since I have no real interest in the subject and have far more important to be mindful of, rather than be an expert on grass carp genitalia.
> 
> To reply to someone's statement that carp need current to breed, Lake Okeechobee has multiple rivers flowing to and from the lake with plenty of current to establish an environment to breed carp. Some of those canals and rivers (The Kissimmee and Harney Pond Canal) flow way out into the lake, while other rivers pull water out of the lake and carp have been found to also be in those rivers in numbers (St Lucie and the Caloosahatchee). Also water moves as a current thru the dredged canal that flows across the lake from the the St Lucie to the Caloosahatchee by wind pushing water off the shallows and into the channel, thereby creating a current thru the channel (I've experienced that 1st hand as well). So yes, there are plenty of currents in Lake O to create spawning grounds for carp.
> 
> Btw, it was the students of UF that also made the mistake of bringing the wrong specie of Tilapia to also control hydrilla and vegetation. Those fish have also plagued the state my eating native fish eggs to supplement their lake of protein intake and also establish their longevity through attrition.
> 
> But like I said, in the end, there will only be the invasive specie known as Plecostomus (Plegos for short) which is your common aquarium fish dubbed the "armored catfish" that people got for their aquariums to keep the bottom clean, that will end up taking over everything. They are the most aggressive invaders of native fish beds and will eat their eggs to insure their survival. I've see this also first-hand in the Hillsborough river where it once was a great place t catch bass and now plagued with Plegos, just like the video below.


I have a background in Biology, when I get a chance I'll read deeper into the study you referenced. Not sure what sterilization method the UF students chose. I was just stating that for a competent sperm cell from a triploid (unlikely) to unite with a normal egg thus producing a reproductively capable offspring is super super low.


----------



## Denduke

Here in M'sipi they put triploid grassers in the state lakes for skunk moss and black algae control. Watched them gorge on chironomid hatch and had some slam a streamer but mostly real spooky and the green "squirmy" flies work. Between them and the horde of resident Canada geese the lakes stay pretty bare.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Denduke said:


> View attachment 60514
> View attachment 60516
> View attachment 60518
> Here in M'sipi they put triploid grassers in the state lakes for skunk moss and black algae control. Watched them gorge on chironomid hatch and had some slam a streamer but mostly real spooky and the green "squirmy" flies work. Between them and the horde of resident Canada geese the lakes stay pretty bare.


Very nice man. You just dead sticking the squirmy worm?


----------



## Denduke

Cast way ahead of shallow cruisers or dropping in the muddy cloud when they've eaten everything and start on the roots. Very slow movement to get attention. They come to bass/bream poppers but usually grab the feathers and let go. Amazing to be so spooky yet come to kinda rapid popping action. Had one slam a little streamer outa nowhere one day. They seem to get buggy rather than just plants, to me.
Have gone round and round with the fish biologists when they stocked too many in one lake. Their solution was to let people bow hunt them out. Wasn't much of that done. Watched some gorging on a bream bed and for the life of me could not catch one to take up the hill to cut his guts open in front of the biologist. Grrr!!! They preform a function but nothing in place after they get the lake bare and have to forage for whatever. Moderation like anything works better.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Denduke said:


> View attachment 60530
> Cast way ahead of shallow cruisers or dropping in the muddy cloud when they've eaten everything and start on the roots. Very slow movement to get attention. They come to bass/bream poppers but usually grab the feathers and let go. Amazing to be so spooky yet come to kinda rapid popping action. Had one slam a little streamer outa nowhere one day. They seem to get buggy rather than just plants, to me.
> Have gone round and round with the fish biologists when they stocked too many in one lake. Their solution was to let people bow hunt them out. Wasn't much of that done. Watched some gorging on a bream bed and for the life of me could not catch one to take up the hill to cut his guts open in front of the biologist. Grrr!!! They preform a function but nothing in place after they get the lake bare and have to forage for whatever. Moderation like anything works better.


Yeah they will strip a lake.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Anyone on here catching commons on dry flies? I do it with some regularity apparently its not as common as I thought.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Gearing up for the season. How are y’all doing?


----------



## Crazy Larry

I’m gearing up for my spring trip to Texas. Will be targeting clear water carp flats. I built a carp rod this winter and started tying some flies even though my box is already full. I’m telling you...this is gonna be my year.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Crazy Larry said:


> View attachment 63456
> View attachment 63458
> I’m gearing up for my spring trip to Texas. Will be targeting clear water carp flats. I built a carp rod this winter and started tying some flies even though my box is already full. I’m telling you...this is gonna be my year.


Nice man you going with a guide or DYI?


----------



## Crazy Larry

DIY... I meet a few buddies back home in Texas each year for easter weekend camping and fishing trip. we'll be in home waters of one of the group. he got January and February carp already this year. Seems to have found a honey hole.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Crazy Larry said:


> DIY... I meet a few buddies back home in Texas each year for easter weekend camping and fishing trip. we'll be in home waters of one of the group. he got January and February carp already this year. Seems to have found a honey hole.


Cool they are fun to chase.


----------



## mro

here's a carp fly instead of a fly for carp 
Gold fish fly


----------



## SupFlyFisher

Just found this thread! Caught my first carp last year! Grassies on beetle pattern. Hoping to catch


----------



## Gervais

After many failed attempts, I caught my first grassy. I don’t know if I caught them on a good day or what but contrary to all I’ve read, stripping the fly got their attention very well. I went from maybe one attempted eat fishing for two hours to five.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Gervais said:


> View attachment 68926
> After many failed attempts, I caught my first grassy. I don’t know if I caught them on a good day or what but contrary to all I’ve read, stripping the fly got their attention very well. I went from maybe one attempted eat fishing for two hours to five.


Awesome


----------



## permitchaser

I went to my daughter 's lake this morning trying again to catch a grassie. Saw them working the bank but when i chucked the fly in there they spooked. I guess the leader touched one. I did get 2 follows that big wake following your fly is cool a lot cooler if they eat. Anyway no bites. Ive hooked these steel mouthed devils 5 times but they always get off. I'm thinking to stop the fly to see if that helps


----------



## Gervais

permitchaser said:


> I went to my daughter 's lake this morning trying again to catch a grassie. Saw them working the bank but when i chucked the fly in there they spooked. I guess the leader touched one. I did get 2 follows that big wake following your fly is cool a lot cooler if they eat. Anyway no bites. Ive hooked these steel mouthed devils 5 times but they always get off. I'm thinking to stop the fly to see if that helps


If you haven’t yet, try leading them by 5ft with your cast and when they get up to the fly, do slow 5” strips with pauses between. The strips seemed to catch their attention but they eat on the pause. I used sub Surface flies that only sink when you start to strip them. They will try to eat top water but they can never seem to successfully get it in their mouth. They seem to have better coordination underwater. A Poorly tied deer hair beatle pattern seems to work. Just warp some brown belly hair around a #6 bonefish hook and trim into a small ball leaving some longer pieces as “legs”. You can squeeze the water out to make it float or leave it wet to Bailey sink when stripped. I haven’t tested these but just tied them up to try as well.


----------



## permitchaser

Gervais said:


> View attachment 69550
> 
> 
> If you haven’t yet, try leading them by 5ft with your cast and when they get up to the fly, do slow 5” strips with pauses between. The strips seemed to catch their attention but they eat on the pause. I used sub Surface flies that only sink when you start to strip them. They will try to eat top water but they can never seem to successfully get it in their mouth. They seem to have better coordination underwater. A Poorly tied deer hair beatle pattern seems to work. Just warp some brown belly hair around a #6 bonefish hook and trim into a small ball leaving some longer pieces as “legs”. You can squeeze the water out to make it float or leave it wet to Bailey sink when stripped. I haven’t tested these but just tied them up to try as well.


thanks Gervais
Yes did lead a few tried slow my retrive and used flies that i hooked them on before. I may try to tie some small bugs the will have movement when still


----------



## Rick Cohen

Ahhh the joys of "red bonefish"...I have caught several fly fishing in my kayak. Biggest was 15 pounds on a 5 wt...was a Nunatucket sleigh ride. The rod was doubled over from the handle down, I was sure it was going to snap. I actually wrote Redington a letter commending them on how tough their rod was. Have caught Tarpon and Bone on the fly but this was everybit as much fun!


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Had a ball Thursday. First ghost for me and testing new gear. Fiberglass 5wt and the new fly I designed worked great. Smallest was 5lbs and the largest was 8.75.


----------



## Flatbroke426

Ive done real well on a crayfish pattern. I do better when they hit the shallows and start turning over rocks looking for forage. I need to do more of this though and get better.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Yeah they are great fun when they are tailing.


----------



## Scott Kor

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Anyone else got any carp pics they'd like to share?


Here is a grass carp video (Amur) that I sight fished and had to do close quarters combat with around trees and brush. Not sure who won.


----------



## Flatbroke426

Scott Kor said:


> Here is a grass carp video (Amur) that I sight fished and had to do close quarters combat with around trees and brush. Not sure who won.


Great video..


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Clients first carp on the fly


----------



## Gervais

Went 2 for 2 on grass carp with the 5wt the other day.


----------



## permitchaser

Gervais said:


> View attachment 71162
> View attachment 71160
> View attachment 71158
> Went 2 for 2 on grass carp with the 5wt the other day.


so what majic fly where you using


----------



## permitchaser

jolts said:


> Sterile carp are usually triploids, don’t think a change in gender would result in viable gametes. Still have the extra set of chromosomes


in GA you can only buy triploids grass carp to put in your lakes and ponds. They are not supposed to be able to change sex. But i have not been able to watch them that close to see what their doing


----------



## Gervais

permitchaser said:


> so what majic fly where you using


The trick is to get them wet so they will slowly sink. They like surface hoppers but their eye coordination is horrible. I’ve had much better luck with subsurface fly eats.


----------



## eightwt

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Clients first carp on the fly


Doesn't look all that happy....


----------



## eightwt

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Clients first carp on the fly


Doesn't look all that happy....


----------



## Crazy Larry

I knew this was my year. That was awesome! I got another one and lost one in the Devil’s River. Look dark shapes off the point in the second picture.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

eightwt said:


> Doesn't look all that happy....


He was very stern lol. He was a bit frustrated because he had already presented to 30 fish that morning. He's already wanting to go again.


----------



## permitchaser

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


>


thanks Henry. I really miss WK on Sunday mornings


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> thanks Henry. I really miss WK on Sunday mornings


One of my favorite videos.


----------



## texasag07

Fed and fought a big grassie today in the 30lb range. She sipped a hopper of the surface, which is a first for the lake I fish as usually they want a dropper. Gave me a 3/4 body jump out of the water like a tarpon, which was pretty exciting on a 5wt with 8lb. Ended up straightening the size 8 hopper hook while trying to wrestle her to the bank through the grass.

Then swapped over to sight casting the hopper at bass to console myself.


----------



## Hank

Hell of a carp story!


----------



## permitchaser

Damn grassies!!!!


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Nice


----------



## AZ_squid

Well this was a pretty good thread to get me through a few hours at work. Lots of good info here, thanks everyone. I plan on chasing these guys around a little bit this summer here in Texas.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Looks like the new flies passed the test lol. How’s everyone been?


----------



## Txsportsman

Nice fish, hope to get on the lake Tuesday to go after a few.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Txsportsman said:


> Nice fish, hope to get on the lake Tuesday to go after a few.


Goodluck brother let us know how it goes.


----------



## permitchaser

I went to my daughter 's farm pond this morning. So many grassies on the banks I lost count. I told myself not to move the flies to much today. I put the flies, hopper and dropper, right near them but they where to interested in grass hanging in the water. These where all on the shady side of the lake. Finally after catching,grass and trees with my back cast I decided to bag it. While walking over the dam I saw another grassie in the shallow water. It was busy eating spartina grass and other fescue type grass. 
I cast and cast but nothing. Its back and tail where out of the water. Once while i let the flies sitting it came over for a look
I'm going to tie some flies that move more while stationary
Damn Grassies!!!!!


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> I went to my daughter 's farm pond this morning. So many grassies on the banks I lost count. I told myself not to move the flies to much today. I put the flies, hopper and dropper, right near them but they where to interested in grass hanging in the water. These where all on the shady side of the lake. Finally after catching,grass and trees with my back cast I decided to bag it. While walking over the dam I saw another grassie in the shallow water. It was busy eating spartina grass and other fescue type grass.
> I cast and cast but nothing. Its back and tail where out of the water. Once while i let the flies sitting it came over for a look
> I'm going to tie some flies that move more while stationary
> Damn Grassies!!!!!


Been there chased grassies for three years had a hand full of hook ups and non landed on the fly. They are a pain lol.


----------



## State fish rob

permitchaser said:


> in GA you can only buy triploids grass carp to put in your lakes and ponds. They are not supposed to be able to change sex. But i have not been able to watch them that close to see what their doing


In nc ,we call that fish porn. It get s you in trouble if you whip your rod too much. Be careful, time for an intervention?


----------



## permitchaser

I wanted to tie a grassie fly that moved while sitting still


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> I wanted to tie a grassie fly that moved while sitting still
> 
> View attachment 76222


Let us know how it works


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Put him on his first carp on the fly. 4.4lbs and 9.3lbs


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Been having a ball here in OK.


----------



## Chill1009




----------



## Andrew Jones

I had the carp bug about 3 years ago and starting to get it again. The challenge for me with these big grassies were getting them to eat. This one was taken on a small blob of deer hair spun around the hook. I saw it facing upstream just below the surface so I cast a 5 to 10 feet in front of it and let it drift in it's path.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Gotta love watching the big grass carp in south Florida eat under the berry trees. Sipping berries off the surface. Have to be pretty stealthy as they spook easy but when it all comes together they are a lot of fun on the 5wt.


----------



## permitchaser

Well since you tied berry flies I wonder if a grass fly will work


----------



## Shallow Expectations

permitchaser said:


> Well since you tied berry flies I wonder if a grass fly will work


I have seen grass flies work in other places but the carp in south Florida are very focused under theses trees. Many times they will refused the berry if it isn't just the right size from what is on that particular tree


----------



## jay.bush1434

There are a couple big carp on the fly tournaments here in Texas. Urban carping in Houston is getting more and more popular. I have a couple friends that are big time into it and one even guides trips and has created a few carp patterns that work well on commons and grassy’s


----------



## permitchaser

Everyone knows you cant catch a grassy on fly


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> Everyone knows you cant catch a grassy on fly


It can feel that way sometimes


----------



## ifsteve

Put a hurting on some mirror's yesterday. Landed seven. Was was a smaller fish of about 7# and the rest were all in the 12-16# range. No tailers yet though. Just fishing to bubbles and muds and blind casting.


----------



## permitchaser

I went to my daughter's farm lake chasseing grassys AGAIN. Saw none working so I started casting my fly along the bank. Once while Striping the fly my line ran over the back of a fish and it swirled and headed straight out to deeper water. Well I thought I'd give it a shot and cast to the middle of the lake and striped it back. An explosive strike hit my grass hopper fly, I thought it was a bass. I strip set a couple of times an the weight and strength of the fish told me it was a grassy. Line screamed through my guides and I had a solid hook up on the reel. It would scream out and I would get it back then another scream out and back it came then it went screaming out and jumped, twice, clear of the water. This is the first time I've seen the whole fish. It was massive and about 20 lbs. Yellow on the bottom and brown on the top. 
So I fought it till I thought it might be tiring. I was getting ready to grab the leader and the hook came out.....I let out an expletive that scared the cows.
Two things. 0ne; I've never had so much fun fly fishing a lake. Two; DAMN grassys 










Now I had tight contact with this fish the whole time. Owner #4 SSW. I don't know what else to do to keep them on
#@$&#%@####

You know I put those SOBs in that lake 3-4 years ago when they where tiny. You'd think I'd get more respect


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> I went to my daughter's farm lake chasseing grassys AGAIN. Saw none working so I started casting my fly along the bank. Once while Striping the fly my line ran over the back of a fish and it swirled and headed straight out to deeper water. Well I thought I'd give it a shot and cast to the middle of the lake and striped it back. An explosive strike hit my grass hopper fly, I thought it was a bass. I strip set a couple of times an the weight and strength of the fish told me it was a grassy. Line screamed through my guides and I had a solid hook up on the reel. It would scream out and I would get it back then another scream out and back it came then it went screaming out and jumped, twice, clear of the water. This is the first time I've seen the whole fish. It was massive and about 20 lbs. Yellow on the bottom and brown on the top.
> So I fought it till I thought it might be tiring. I was getting ready to grab the leader and the hook came out.....I let out an expletive that scared the cows.
> Two things. 0ne; I've never had so much fun fly fishing a lake. Two; DAMN grassys
> 
> View attachment 82618
> 
> 
> Now I had tight contact with this fish the whole time. Owner #4 SSW. I don't know what else to do to keep them on
> #@$&#%@####
> 
> You know I put those SOBs in that lake 3-4 years ago when they where tiny. You'd think I'd get more respect


The ones i have caught on bait had harder mouths so I guess set the hook some more. Shit happens lol.


----------



## Gervais

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> The ones i have caught on bait had harder mouths so I guess set the hook some more. Shit happens lol.


Henry is right about the hard mouths. First one I landed I ended up with a mangled hook trying to get it out. It’s like extra hard cartilage. You might want to step down a hook size permchaser, I’ve been using Gamakastu #6 bonefish hooks with good success so far. They seem to get pinned and extract a little easier.


----------



## permitchaser

Gervais said:


> Henry is right about the hard mouths. First one I landed I ended up with a mangled hook trying to get it out. It’s like extra hard cartilage. You might want to step down a hook size permchaser, I’ve been using Gamakastu #6 bonefish hooks with good success so far. They seem to get pinned and extract a little easier.


So what fly do you use. A grasshopper fly may be to big with not enough of the hook exposed


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> So what fly do you use. A grasshopper fly may be to big with not enough of the hook exposed


The fly looks like it has enough exposed hook. Maybe try a light wire hook. Gamakatsu makes some nice light wire needle sharp hooks. The smaller diameter and the needle style point should help you bury that hook. Since grassies tend to jump more I lean towards a micro barb vs bardless.


----------



## permitchaser

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> The fly looks like it has enough exposed hook. Maybe try a light wire hook. Gamakatsu makes some nice light wire needle sharp hooks. The smaller diameter and the needle style point should help you bury that hook. Since grassies tend to jump more I lean towards a micro barb vs bardless.


i have Gama BoneFish # 8 but they look too small
I'm going to my hunting club lakes tonight the only thing ill change is putting a loop knot on the fly verses a clinch. Ive been running a hopper that floats with a dropper sinking bug fly up till yesterday I've hooked them 5 times on the bug
So now i'm just going to run Hooper


----------



## permitchaser

I went to my hunting club to one of the lake that holds Grassys. They had cut the grass on the bank and mats of grass where floating in the lake. Many Grass Carp where feeding on those mats. I saw one roll and knew I was under gunned with my 6 wt. These fish looked like Tarpon. Probably 40-50 lbs. They've been in there for years.
no bites every time I cast into the mat my fly caught a bunch of grass and sunk 
I did cast into some clear areas near the carp but they where too busy with the grass
I am bring my 9 Wt. next time and bigger hopper flies


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

When carp both grassies and common are on the mats they can become difficult to catch unless what you are throwing matches whats in the mat very closely.


----------



## permitchaser

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> When carp both grassies and common are on the mats they can become difficult to catch unless what you are throwing matches whats in the mat very closely.


Maybe I should have left my fly on the mat full of grass and wait..lol


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Thought was in saltwater for awhile lol.


----------



## AZ_squid

@permitchaser have you caught one of those suckers yet?


----------



## permitchaser

AZ_squid said:


> @permitchaser have you caught one of those suckers yet?


no just hooked them and they got off. I may try to find some commons to fish for


----------



## Fishshoot

Got a few at flaming gorge but I was tough end of spawn and tough to get them to eat. Probably be excellent in 2-3 wks


----------



## Gervais

permitchaser said:


> no just hooked them and they got off. I may try to find some commons to fish for


Don’t give up permitchaser! I’ve grown to hate them but it makes it even better when you stick them in the face. I don’t know if it’s the carp I’m fishing but they seem to respond well to tan or olive flies. I do a little buck tail and then wrap belly hair around a hook and trim into a football shape with the buck tail sticking a 1/2” past the hook bend. They like floating flies but those clumsy fish miss the eat a lot but they are much better trying to eat a sub surface fly. My luck has been to be more aggressive than what I’ve read. Land it 2’ in front of them and when they get 1’ from it do slowish 4-6” strips. Well presented, 2 out of 3 will either ignore it or freak out but some will all the sudden “turn on” and start trying to eat it. Just keeping doing the same strips as they miss the eat until their white mouth closes and there’s no more fly, and.... set. 8lb Floro seems to be the lightest tippet I can use without breaking it on the set and they don’t seem to care.


----------



## AZ_squid

permitchaser said:


> no just hooked them and they got off. I may try to find some commons to fish for


Good luck, hope you can stick one soon.


----------



## permitchaser

Gervais said:


> Don’t give up permitchaser! I’ve grown to hate them but it makes it even better when you stick them in the face. I don’t know if it’s the carp I’m fishing but they seem to respond well to tan or olive flies. I do a little buck tail and then wrap belly hair around a hook and trim into a football shape with the buck tail sticking a 1/2” past the hook bend. They like floating flies but those clumsy fish miss the eat a lot but they are much better trying to eat a sub surface fly. My luck has been to be more aggressive than what I’ve read. Land it 2’ in front of them and when they get 1’ from it do slowish 4-6” strips. Well presented, 2 out of 3 will either ignore it or freak out but some will all the sudden “turn on” and start trying to eat it. Just keeping doing the same strips as they miss the eat until their white mouth closes and there’s no more fly, and.... set. 8lb Floro seems to be the lightest tippet I can use without breaking it on the set and they don’t seem to care.


I'd like to see a picture of that fly. I think I've tied some similar. Won't deer hair make it float


----------



## permitchaser

Went this morning. Saw one grassy tailing next to the bank. Put curve cast next to it popped the hopper fly a couple of times massive splash waited till it came tight then set the hook and the hook came out. Dam grassys
I'm going Tarpon fishing next week maybe they will be more cooperative


----------



## permitchaser

permitchaser said:


> I'd like to see a picture of that fly. I think I've tied some similar. Won't deer hair make it float


Bump


----------



## Gervais

permitchaser said:


> Bump


My bad, couldn’t find a pic of one and I’ve been out of town off and on but finally...


----------



## permitchaser

Gervais said:


> View attachment 85612
> 
> 
> My bad, couldn’t find a pic of one and I’ve been out of town off and on but finally...


Thanks these look like they float


----------



## Gervais

Once they soak up some water they barely sink. I will squeeze out the water sometimes if the carp is on the surface but with a hard strip it will start to sink. I’d suggest tying them a little big at first and you can trim the body while fishing. I haven’t tried it but I got some tiny split shot so I can cover more of the water column without switching flies. They seem to like the brown and olive. I’ve got some other colors I’m testing


----------



## bryson

I saw a small carp (almost positive it was a grass carp) tailing in a pond in my new neighborhood, I guess eating growth off some rocks. Anyone ever throw a lightly weighted "moss" looking fly in front of them as they work down the bank? I assume it would have to be left very still with a material that has some natural movement?

Or am I way off here? I've got no experience other than catching carp of some kind when I was a kid fishing bread balls for bream.


----------



## richg99

Jay Bush...please tell me more about this... I'm in Houston half of each year.
*"There are a couple big carp on the fly tournaments here in Texas. Urban carping in Houston is getting more and more popular. I have a couple friends that are big time into it and one even guides trips and has created a few carp patterns that work well on commons and grassy’s"*


----------



## Flycaster

Some pictures of some of the carp caught yesterday on the fly.


----------



## Lurgee

I heart the carps


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Flycaster said:


> View attachment 86320
> View attachment 86322
> View attachment 86324
> View attachment 86326
> 
> 
> Some pictures of some of the carp caught yesterday on the fly.


Nice fish dude. Take it easy with the boga grip.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Lurgee said:


> View attachment 86334
> View attachment 86336
> View attachment 86338
> View attachment 86340
> I heart the carps


Awesome dude looks like a few scale above a leatherback lol


----------



## ifsteve

Went 4 for 7 yesterday. All four landed were fair hooked. Pretty sure two of the three I lost were fouled. One small guy around 7# but the rest were all in the low teens. Weather was stellar. Fish were....well carp. Nothing for quite awhile. Then they turned on for about 2 hours. Then flipped the switch and totally shut off. I think if anybody can ever really figure out a pattern to their feeding behavior they could be fairly wealthy! LOL


----------



## Capt. Moose

Few fish from south Florida.


----------



## permitchaser

Fishmoose2000 said:


> View attachment 86470
> View attachment 86472
> View attachment 86474
> Few fish from south Florida.


Show off


----------



## Capt. Moose

Virginia Beach. 1st common carp I’ve ever caught.


----------



## permitchaser

Went to my daughters farm yesterday morning. Saw some grasses working the bank. Made some cast to one then it moved closer to me so I had to back up while dragging the fly in the water, then the fly stopped dead, rod bowed double, then it came off
Dam grass carp
I’m getting some Gamie bone fish hooks


----------



## Capt. Moose

permitchaser said:


> Went to my daughters farm yesterday morning. Saw some grasses working the bank. Made some cast to one then it moved closer to me so I had to back up while dragging the fly in the water, then the fly stopped dead, rod bowed double, then it came off
> Dam grass carp
> I’m getting some Gamie bone fish hooks


I use the small owner mosquito hooks and they work well with the floating flys I use.


----------



## permitchaser

Fishmoose2000 said:


> View attachment 87462
> 
> 
> I use the small owner mosquito hooks and they work well with the floating flys I use.


I wish I knew how to draw on a picture
Ordered the Gamakatsu SL45 in 4 and 6 because someone on here recommended them.
Been using Owner SSW Straight eye in 4 and they all come unhooked


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Slimed a new kayak and added a new species to the list. Still trying to get that buffalo off of my list.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

What are y’alls go to flies for small mouth buffalo? Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## permitchaser

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> What are y’alls go to flies for small mouth buffalo? Any tips would be appreciated.


you made me look up buffalo carp and found they eat algae and plant matter, like grassys...great


----------



## permitchaser

Tied up some Grass Carp hoppers with new hooks. Gamakatsu SL45 Bone Fish hooks. suggested by someone on here. Hope these keep me connected. used 4/6


----------



## Scott Kor

Smallmouth Buffalo. Little guy, but still hard as "H" to catch. I feel like I put 100 casts on him and finally force fed him a bugger. Not sure if he meant to eat, or that my fly just fell into the vacuum zone. Now that that's over I'm sticking to grassys and commons.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

That’s not a buffalo 


Scott Kor said:


> Smallmouth Buffalo. Little guy, but still hard as "H" to catch. I feel like I put 100 casts on him and finally force fed him a bugger. Not sure if he meant to eat, or that my fly just fell into the vacuum zone. Now that that's over I'm sticking to grassys and commons.
> View attachment 87944


----------



## Scott Kor

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> That’s not a buffalo


Ok, I just looked it up. It looks the same. Released it so I can only go by my pick now. How can you tell? What type is it?


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Scott Kor said:


> Ok, I just looked it up. It looks the same. Released it so I can only go by my pick now. How can you tell? What type is it?


A buffalo have black eyes. It’s dorsal doesn’t extend that far. Also buffalo are whitish grey sometimes black. A buffalos mouth is directly on the bottom of it head.


----------



## ifsteve

Here's another mirror from a trip two days ago. Landed three all in about one hour standing in the same spot. Then a breeze started to pick up and it was over.


----------



## Flycaster

Caught one grass carp yesterday (Saturday) and landed six today. Had several fish that broke off. Here’s pics of some of the fish.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Finally got the buffalo off the list. Really loving this Amigo from Diablo paddle sports helped me slay a lot for carp since I bought it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Flycaster said:


> Caught one grass carp yesterday (Saturday) and landed six today. Had several fish that broke off. Here’s pics of some of the fish.


Awesome Dude!!!!


----------



## Scott Kor

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> A buffalo have black eyes. It’s dorsal doesn’t extend that far. Also buffalo are whitish grey sometimes black. A buffalos mouth is directly on the bottom of it head.


Thanks Henry. Whatever type this one was took forever to convince to eat.


----------



## Scott Kor

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> View attachment 88816
> View attachment 88818
> View attachment 88820
> View attachment 88822
> Finally got the buffalo off the list. Really loving this Amigo from Diablo paddle sports helped me slay a lot for carp since I bought it a couple weeks ago.


Awesome! Looks just like you described.


----------



## Scott Kor

Flycaster said:


> Caught one grass carp yesterday (Saturday) and landed six today. Had several fish that broke off. Here’s pics of some of
> 
> My favourite carp to catch.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Scott Kor said:


> Thanks Henry. Whatever type this one was took forever to convince to eat.


Appears to be a quill back sucker.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Had a great little float today. How’s everyone been?


----------



## Scott Kor

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Had a great little float today. How’s everyone been?


Nice


----------



## Scott Kor

While working some really spooky spotted bass using my 3wt, I saw some carp swimming away from me and wondered about the wisdom of throwing at them with a 3wt. I decided to chase them against my better judgment and immediately came across this laid up gar. What the heck, if I was going to throw at carp, why not gar? Besides, they rarely get stuck, and when they do, they more often than not cut you off. I threw, it followed to within a rods length, hit and the hook sunk into the edge of its upper mouth. All heck broke loose. It started thrashing and jumping and then took off on a long run. I chased it with my trolling motor, applied some pressure with the butt of my 3wt tarpon style, and got it to the boat. You can't tell from my video, but it is about 4 feet long. I decided that grabbing the leader was good enough since I didn't want to slime my boat. Sorry for posting a gar pic on a carp thread, but I figured you guys might appreciate it more than the guys on the general thread. Besides, I was chasing carp before seeing this.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Scott Kor said:


> While working some really spooky spotted bass using my 3wt, I saw some carp swimming away from me and wondered about the wisdom of throwing at them with a 3wt. I decided to chase them against my better judgment and immediately came across this laid up gar. What the heck, if I was going to throw at carp, why not gar? Besides, they rarely get stuck, and when they do, they more often than not cut you off. I threw, it followed to within a rods length, hit and the hook sunk into the edge of its upper mouth. All heck broke loose. It started thrashing and jumping and then took off on a long run. I chased it with my trolling motor, applied some pressure with the butt of my 3wt tarpon style, and got it to the boat. You can't tell from my video, but it is about 4 feet long. I decided that grabbing the leader was good enough since I didn't want to slime my boat. Sorry for posting a gar pic on a carp thread, but I figured you guys might appreciate it more than the guys on the general thread. Besides, I was chasing carp before seeing this.


Nice Gar man. It's all good we've been posting buffalo and quill back sucker pics. I have been chasing gar with rope flies lately absolute ball.


----------



## Scott Kor

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Nice Gar man. It's all good we've been posting buffalo and quill back sucker pics. I have been chasing gar with rope flies lately absolute ball.


I have caught them on rope flies as well. I found that they can be shorted and get more strikes if you melt the tail end with a lighter. That way the gar's teeth don't comb all the way through and release


----------



## texasag07

Nice job on the gar. They are really under rated in all fishing communities.

I use very sharp tarpon type hooks and thin ish wire hook’s and you won’t need the rope flies and it will end up better on the fish then having to untangle all that mess from their teeth.


----------



## Ken T

Have not posted in a while. Here are a pair of nice ones that my clients took recently. Upstate New York. Most feed on crayfish and small nymphs. In July they are pretty aggressive feeders. Now they are tough.


----------



## permitchaser

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Had a great little float today. How’s everyone been?


cat fish on fly? Must have been a Flathead


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> cat fish on fly? Must have been a Flathead


It’s a channel. I have caught bullheads, channels and blues on fly. Never caught a flatty on fly.


----------



## permitchaser

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> It’s a channel. I have caught bullheads, channels and blues on fly. Never caught a flatty on fly.


So what flys do you use for cats


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

permitchaser said:


> So what flys do you use for cats


It kinda happens on accident. The are kinda difficult to pattern on the water. I have caught them on carp flies and bait fish patterns. A bit of a splash will turn them to the general area of the fly then pull the fly in front of them and allow it to fall usually they'll inhale it. They tend to miss a lot they act like sharks doing s turns trying to locate the fly with there whiskers/eyes. They will take top water early in the morning.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

permitchaser said:


> So what flys do you use for cats


I used to catch catfish pretty regularly when the mayflies would hatch. They would swim along the top gorging themselves. Any dry fly pattern laid out in their path would work.


----------



## hipshot

I don't target cats, but when I chase the white bass in fresh water I always catch a few on my little 1 1/2" flashy white bass flies. If they're deep, I may dig out the 5 weight and throw some bigger and heavier Clousers; I catch cats (mostly channels) on them too.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

I almost exclusively sight fish so that why they are hard to pattern for me. Should've mentioned that.


----------



## Craig Pablo

A couple of about a dozen carp I caught in here in Montana last week, all between 10-15 lbs. All caught on foam hoppers. I've only been targeting carp for the last couple years and the closest carp water is a 4 hour drive, this was definitely my best day ever!


----------



## WhiteDog70810

I am now in northern Maryland about halfway between Baltimore and Philadelphia near the Susquehanna River. I’ve given up on learning to fly fish for redfish up here because they are so deep most of the time and they don’t really come this far up in the Chesapeake anyway. Fly fishing for carp seems like the next best thing and from what I understand, I am in a fabulous place for it. I need to hunt down a casting instructor so I don’t teach myself bad habits, but, for planning purposes, when is prime time for carp? I need to know when I need to be ready. If any of you are in the area and want company, I’m game. My boat will actually work quite well on the upper Susquehanna despite looking out of place.

Nate


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I am now in northern Maryland about halfway between Baltimore and Philadelphia near the Susquehanna River. I’ve given up on learning to fly fish for redfish up here because they are so deep most of the time and they don’t really come this far up in the Chesapeake anyway. Fly fishing for carp seems like the next best thing and from what I understand, I am in a fabulous place for it. I need to hunt down a casting instructor so I don’t teach myself bad habits, but, for planning purposes, when is prime time for carp? I need to know when I need to be ready. If any of you are in the area and want company, I’m game. My boat will actually work quite well on the upper Susquehanna despite looking out of place.
> 
> Nate


Warm sunny days are your friend. If you can get 3 days of sunshine and approximately 60 degrees they’ll come up.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Water temp or ambient?

Nate


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Water temp or ambient?
> 
> Nate


I am in the south so I usually go off of ambient. Up there you may need more sunny days than me to bring them up.


----------



## mro

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Susquehanna River


Just curious as I'm not familiar with your "neck of the woods" but don't strippers inhabit your river?


----------



## Crazy Larry

mro said:


> Just curious as I'm not familiar with your "neck of the woods" but don't strippers inhabit your river?


They migrate down river after really wild bachelor parties.


----------



## mro

Crazy Larry said:


> They migrate down river after really wild bachelor parties.


touche...


----------



## WhiteDog70810

The ***rockfish*** (take that, autocorrect) are below the Conowingo dam in the tidal portion of the Susquehanna. I’ll go after them eventually once the time is right, but the best fly fishing for rockfish is on the flats in the fall from what I’m told, so I have time. We have trout in some areas, but I have an 8 weight that I need to set up and learn to use; carp seemed a better match and there will hopefully be fewer witnesses on the water are during my initial water whipping forays.

Nate


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

WhiteDog70810 said:


> The ***rockfish*** (take that, autocorrect) are below the Conowingo dam in the tidal portion of the Susquehanna. I’ll go after them eventually once the time is right, but the best fly fishing for rockfish is on the flats in the fall from what I’m told, so I have time. We have trout in some areas, but I have an 8 weight that I need to set up and learn to use; carp seemed a better match and there will hopefully be fewer witnesses on the water are during my initial water whipping forays.
> 
> Nate


Just try not to get frustrated. They are some of the most difficult fish to pursue on the fly. Try to target commons and shy away from grassies, buffalo or carp suckers if applicable.


----------



## Cronced

I used to target them in the spring and summer around creek mouths that fed the Susquehanna. It is super fun sight casting them with a size 6 or 8 clouser crayfish. And it's been many years now, but in the summer I used to wade fish a big mud flat on the eastern side of Three Mile Island. They would tail just like reds or bonefish (so I hear) and that was ambush fishing. Stalking one fish could take a half hour or more as any wake from wading would spook them. And you got one cast per fish.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

You all are getting me nervous. I really wish I could practice on some dumb Louisiana redfish instead (I already thought that; your warnings have nothing to do with it).

I assume the buffalo and suckers are even harder to get to bite? I know grass carp are filter feeders and you basically have to snag their lip when they yawn.

Nate


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

WhiteDog70810 said:


> You all are getting me nervous. I really wish I could practice on some dumb Louisiana redfish instead (I already thought that; your warnings have nothing to do with it).
> 
> I assume the buffalo and suckers are even harder to get to bite? I know grass carp are filter feeders and you basically have to snag their lip when they yawn.
> 
> Nate


Buffalo and carp suckers are picky. Grassies aren’t filter feeders they are very very specific eaters. Usually they’ll eat grass hence their name but they will take dries. Commons are the easiest out of the bunch it just takes a bit of patience. Learning the drag and drop approach would be your best bet along with accuracy and delicacy to go with it.


----------



## Loogie

I live on a small lake in southern VA, its about a mile and a half long. I have seen some big carp in the spring, but never see them again rest of the year. My neighbor says he sees them in the spring on one of the branches of the lake, shallow and mudding. I have never chased carp, what flies would you carp chasers recommend? How do I find them? Best on sunny days or overcast days?


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Loogie said:


> I live on a small lake in southern VA, its about a mile and a half long. I have seen some big carp in the spring, but never see them again rest of the year. My neighbor says he sees them in the spring on one of the branches of the lake, shallow and mudding. I have never chased carp, what flies would you carp chasers recommend? How do I find them? Best on sunny days or overcast days?


So first determine the species and then you can strategize. Small creeks are a blast if it’s commons. Look for mud clouds, tails, wakes etc. sunny makes it easier to see them and see the eat. Leafy patches on the bottoms are good, over hanging trees etc. Very specific to the area so just get out and look.


----------



## Loogie

Any water temps that gets them feeding? These guys are large, I would say 10-20 lb fish conservatively. I'll see if I can get some pics of the Carps in the lake. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Loogie said:


> Any water temps that gets them feeding? These guys are large, I would say 10-20 lb fish conservatively. I'll see if I can get some pics of the Carps in the lake. Thanks for the info.


Honestly I haven’t really found an ideal temp for them to feed. I have seen them laid up on 60-70 degree days and mudding on a blue bird 20 degree day in February. Usually warmer is better, but they can get sluggish if it’s ridiculously hot. With that being said pre-spawn in the spring can make for legendary days.


----------



## Gervais

Grass carp have been active recently.


----------



## permitchaser

I've been watching grass carp videos both fly patterns and fly fishing for them. Why does it always look easy in a fishing video. I went today and found a big grassie eating grass on the bank. Cast my hopper fly near it and nothing. I even let it sit like all the videos said. Once i moved to a better position to cast left handed I never saw it again. Dam grassies
one thing the video said was don't cast to cruising fish but only cast to sipping or tailing fish. Funny I've hooked them cruising ones more than feeders
im going to try a different fly


----------



## Gervais

permitchaser said:


> I've been watching grass carp videos both fly patterns and fly fishing for them. Why does it always look easy in a fishing video. I went today and found a big grassie eating grass on the bank. Cast my hopper fly near it and nothing. I even let it sit like all the videos said. Once i moved to a better position to cast left handed I never saw it again. Dam grassies
> one thing the video said was don't cast to cruising fish but only cast to sipping or tailing fish. Funny I've hooked them cruising ones more than feeders
> im going to try a different fly


I know what you mean about it looking easy but that hasn’t been my experience. I’ve fished a lot of hours for that one I got today. Had a lot of missed eats, pulled hooks, and break offs recently. IMO the tailing fish are tough. They spook easy and it’s hard to get a fly on the bottom in-front of them. I’ve still got a lot to learn so I cast at any fish I have a decent shot at that I can get the fly in-front of. I’m starting to get a hang of what they don’t like at least.
The best setup I’ve found is a fish working the bank edge up high. When it gingerly swims out to go to the next spot I’ll land it a few feet in front 1-2 and that way you catch them in a feeding pattern and it’s easier for them to see it vs trying to land it on the edge of the bank. High floating fish out away from the bank will eat well too. They will either be almost still or moving at a slow pace. I’ll lead them 2-4’ and you’ll know if they are interested. They will eat in schools but I’ve only had luck with subsurface flies. My go to patterns so far are a sub surface deer hair fly I’ve posted on here, a hopper, and a floating chartreuse fly (doesn’t seem to matter what you use, my latest is some foam wrapped around the hook shank with a zonker strip tied on top.) hope this helps. They are an aggravating fish.


----------



## permitchaser

Gervais said:


> I know what you mean about it looking easy but that hasn’t been my experience. I’ve fished a lot of hours for that one I got today. Had a lot of missed eats, pulled hooks, and break offs recently. IMO the tailing fish are tough. They spook easy and it’s hard to get a fly on the bottom in-front of them. I’ve still got a lot to learn so I cast at any fish I have a decent shot at that I can get the fly in-front of. I’m starting to get a hang of what they don’t like at least.
> The best setup I’ve found is a fish working the bank edge up high. When it gingerly swims out to go to the next spot I’ll land it a few feet in front 1-2 and that way you catch them in a feeding pattern and it’s easier for them to see it vs trying to land it on the edge of the bank. High floating fish out away from the bank will eat well too. They will either be almost still or moving at a slow pace. I’ll lead them 2-4’ and you’ll know if they are interested. They will eat in schools but I’ve only had luck with subsurface flies. My go to patterns so far are a sub surface deer hair fly I’ve posted on here, a hopper, and a floating chartreuse fly (doesn’t seem to matter what you use, my latest is some foam wrapped around the hook shank with a zonker strip tied on top.) hope this helps. They are an aggravating fish.


Ive tried several different hooks. I'm using SL 45 Gami bone fish hooks now. Trying to keep them on. Ive hooked them multiple times on hoppers but none to the Boga yet. 
I may go back to Owner hooks


----------



## JacksonOB

My granddad and I used to match the hatch on golf course pond grassies by tying a modified green hopper, tipping the fly with freshly cut (or ripped) Zoysia, and would even go so far as putting a drop or two of extract (like lemongrass, ginger root etc.) from the grocery store. Needless to say it became an obsession but a fun way to learn to throw and fight fish on a fly rod.


----------



## Gervais

permitchaser said:


> Ive tried several different hooks. I'm using SL 45 Gami bone fish hooks now. Trying to keep them on. Ive hooked them multiple times on hoppers but none to the Boga yet.
> I may go back to Owner hooks


I use the SL 45 in a 6. The 8s are too small to get a good hook set. I’ve used Gama SL 11s but they will bend out. All I can say on keeping them on is trout set like a beast. They head shake like crazy and will break off with a strip set sometimes. I’ve worked my way up to 10lb But have caught a few on 8.


----------



## Ken T

Where I guide crayfish imitations are my go to. Although the carp feed on many items they really key in on crayfish and often attack in a way similar to a predator fish. Using Cray patterns also allows the use of larger hooks and heavier line. If they see the prize they will almost always ignore everything else.


----------



## permitchaser

Ken T said:


> Where I guide crayfish imitations are my go to. Although the carp feed on many items they really key in on crayfish and often attack in a way similar to a predator fish. Using Cray patterns also allows the use of larger hooks and heavier line. If they see the prize they will almost always ignore everything else.


I'd like to see that cray fly


----------



## Ken T

Here is one of my Fly Fishing reports from last summer.
https://www.baxterhouse.net/single-...-the-Upper-Delaware-River-and-Catskill-Region
This has a few photographs of my custom carp and smallmouth bass flies


----------



## jay.bush1434

I've been doing some carping with a buddy at a pond that is pretty close to the house. Usually it is about 1-2' deep and clear water over sand and algae patches. At quick glance, it looks like a saltwater flat but with big commons not bones or reds. I'm not sure what they are eating but you see them tailing all the time. My guess would be worms, small shrimps and other small invertebrates. We've tried a handful of different buggy looking flies with moderate success. I don't know to much about them but they can be really frustrating to get to eat.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

jay.bush1434 said:


> I've been doing some carping with a buddy at a pond that is pretty close to the house. Usually it is about 1-2' deep and clear water over sand and algae patches. At quick glance, it looks like a saltwater flat but with big commons not bones or reds. I'm not sure what they are eating but you see them tailing all the time. My guess would be worms, small shrimps and other small invertebrates. We've tried a handful of different buggy looking flies with moderate success. I don't know to much about them but they can be really frustrating to get to eat.


On the island?


----------



## jay.bush1434

MatthewAbbott said:


> On the island?


DM'd you...


----------



## Griff0302

I been stuck out here in CA with no saltwater flats. Having good success with carp in the sandy flats of rivers. These came this Sun. I’ve great success with this fly in several scenarios from laying it on the bottom in front of fish and barely bumping to suspending dead drift through shallow pools. I like Owner 5106-071
S/F 
Griff


----------



## Rocksteady1

I want to get in on the carp fun. My local lake has a lot of them. Last sunday they were tailing literally all morning but wouldnt take anything "bass related". Any reco on a good way to start?


----------



## jay.bush1434

Rocksteady1 said:


> I want to get in on the carp fun. My local lake has a lot of them. Last sunday they were tailing literally all morning but wouldnt take anything "bass related". Any reco on a good way to start?


Order some carp flies and try them out. We are using smaller flies, #4-#6 buggy looking things. Gotta put it in their face.


----------



## grass bass

Grassies are almost the perfect fly rod fish. Hard to catch and fight like hell. Grass carp and permit. The most consistent fishing for them I've found is when there are Russian olives on the banks. Very common out here, Russian olives on the banks of gravel pit ponds, grassies eating veggies and idling around under them. Take a big yellow egg and gob it up with spit so it sinks faster, looks like one of those yellowish-grey olives falling in the water, and they attack.


----------



## permitchaser

We don't have any Russian Olive trees down here. Just italian Olives growing way off the water. On our lakes, Just grass, spartina, johnson and some darn tall dead weeds that catch my fly line


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Gervais said:


> I use the SL 45 in a 6. The 8s are too small to get a good hook set. I’ve used Gama SL 11s but they will bend out. All I can say on keeping them on is trout set like a beast. They head shake like crazy and will break off with a strip set sometimes. I’ve worked my way up to 10lb But have caught a few on 8.
> View attachment 131946


How hard are you fighting them? Cause I have caught 100's of them without ever having this issue.


----------



## Gervais

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> How hard are you fighting them? Cause I have caught 100's of them without ever having this issue.


i guess hard enough to bend hooks lol. Those SL 11’s are super weak and I think that’s my problem there. When I used my 5wt glass rod I didn’t have any issues but I’ve been using my 7wt BVK bass rod and just tie on a few feet of lighter tippet so I can carry just one rod in my truck. I have to watch the head shakes with that bvk since the tip is pretty stiff. I generally let them make a few runs and then horse them in, otherwise it takes a while to get them to the net. Try to fight them fast and revive them well


----------



## permitchaser

Around here this spring lots of wind I'm using my 8 weight rather than my 7. Very fast rod good for wind and fishing the ponds seems to work pretty good specially on curve cast trying to get it to those bank hugging grassies. I'll let you know how it goes. Haven't hooked any this year like last. It may be early but I'm seeing them early and late. I have a canoe down on my daughter's farm pond but its heavy glass Mohawk at my bird hunting club i have a small aluminum boat so wish me luck


----------



## Flyboy

I found a smallish pond today with a couple albino grass carp today. Now I’m itching to try and get back to it and try for one on a fly


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Gervais said:


> i guess hard enough to bend hooks lol. Those SL 11’s are super weak and I think that’s my problem there. When I used my 5wt glass rod I didn’t have any issues but I’ve been using my 7wt BVK bass rod and just tie on a few feet of lighter tippet so I can carry just one rod in my truck. I have to watch the head shakes with that bvk since the tip is pretty stiff. I generally let them make a few runs and then horse them in, otherwise it takes a while to get them to the net. Try to fight them fast and revive them well


Not trying to criticize try side and low pressure to turn or pull there nose into the bottom. Often times when using low pressure you can completely roll them over which tire them out pretty quick. I use some light wire 60 degree jig and light wire streamer hooks never had an issue.


----------



## permitchaser

Well I tied up a new grass carp fly. Wanted it to move while sitting still also new color


----------



## permitchaser

So i went to my bird hunting club Friday. I went to one of the lake that holds monster grassies.
I was using a john boat and paddle. I moved in to position to cast and the paddle fell of th seat boom! I didn't see another grassie that night. I did catch a monster shell cracker that swallowed my hopper fly
Saturday morning i went to my daughter's farm pond. There where grassies everywhere. I saw one swimming near the surface and cast near it. It came up and mouthed my hopper but was not there on the strip set. I found another sipping in the scum. So i put the fly near it but no take
I'm going to take my boat to Jacson lake near me and chase some commons maybe they will bite
By the way that lime green hopper above never got a look even though it was in the zone


----------



## permitchaser

I'm going to go Common Carp fishing for a change after 2 years of trying to land a Grassie. Got a tip from my fly fishing friends to go to Bull Sluce above Mogan falls in Atlanta. Its about and hour from my house. Taking my boat up and trying. Got plenty of flies that are buggy but it's fun to go on YouTube and see what other flies are out there for carp









I tied my version of John Montana's carp fly. the green tail is off a spongy toy, it should float and wiggle


----------



## permitchaser

carp flies I tied up. put them in a custom wood fly box my daughter gave me


----------



## BrownDog

I have large carp in a neighborhood lake by me I have tried to catch. I have seen them cruising against the bank as well as tailing. I have drug flies across their nose as well as let them fall in front of their face and they have 0 interest. Not spooked off, just act as if it is not even there.
Am I off on fly selection or is this just how they are?


----------



## permitchaser

BrownDog said:


> I have large carp in a neighborhood lake by me I have tried to catch. I have seen them cruising against the bank as well as tailing. I have drug flies across their nose as well as let them fall in front of their face and they have 0 interest. Not spooked off, just act as if it is not even there.
> Am I off on fly selection or is this just how they are?


They may be grass carp. If they are, their eyes are up on their head dont have a sucker mouth so try a floating small hopper fly
Now if their commons you got the wrong fly contact Henry


----------



## BrownDog

permitchaser said:


> They may be grass carp. If they are, their eyes are up on their head dont have a sucker mouth so try a floating small hopper fly
> Now if their commons you got the wrong fly contact Henry


I honestly don't know what kind they are other than they are huge and I want to catch one. I have never seen one feeding on top they are always against the bank cruising or face down tail up.
I have tried a small hooper-esque fly and plopped it down right by a few but they just swam past it mildly annoyed.


----------



## eightwt

Simple fly that is supposed to work for mudding carp. I'll let you know


----------



## permitchaser

eightwt said:


> View attachment 137210
> 
> Simple fly that is supposed to work for mudding carp. I'll let you know


I tied some of those but used a pink tail


----------



## eightwt

permitchaser said:


> I tied some of those but used a pink tail


Had a chance to throw them?


----------



## Tilly_Copano

What’s the trick to catch these fish? Is it really fly specific?

I brought the skiff home from the coast and found a couple gin clear flats loaded with fish but none of them would eat. I was throwing some brown and green bonefish looking flies all with different sink rates and none of them would eat. I put a fly directly on the nose of 20+ fish and they wouldn’t take it... I think most of the fish where common carp and a few buffalo.


----------



## permitchaser

eightwt said:


> Had a chance to throw them?


Tomorrow I'm taking my grandsons carp fishing in Jackson Lake near me. I'm taking a 7&8 wt. one with a black brasshawk and the other with pink tail. We'll see how it goes
Grandson is using corn


----------



## eightwt

permitchaser said:


> Grandson is using corn


I've chummed them with corn and then throw a yellow egg pattern. Used to tear them up that way when I lived in Ohio. Had river with a long gradual falls near the house and would wade to the top of the falls and chum would bring the carp to the top, then easy pickings for the egg pattern.


----------



## permitchaser

eightwt said:


> I've chummed them with corn and then throw a yellow egg pattern. Used to tear them up that way when I lived in Ohio. Had river with a long gradual falls near the house and would wade to the top of the falls and chum would bring the carp to the top, then easy pickings for the egg pattern.


 i tied up a yellow feather fly trim corn size


----------



## CKEAT

It is not easy but most bone fish flies will work. It is more about presentation / accuracy. Also, depends on where you are, spawning fish and cruisers are hard to catch.


----------



## Flycaster

I went carp fishing earlier today


















for the first time this year. Felt good to back on the mud flats stalking carp. I have really missed catching and playing with these fish on fly.


----------



## permitchaser

eightwt said:


> Had a chance to throw them?


not yet got set up of some carp mudding poled in to position and verooom jet skis came within PP length


----------



## VANMflyfishing

@Henry Lee Fowler IV has the goods. Hit him up if you are in/around NC and want to learn. He will put you on fish...up to you to get them to eat. Pleasure to put a big girl in the boat. PS camera man might get fired due to blurry pics haha


----------



## Wolftaco

A couple nice size SE PA carp, first one took me into my backing and pulled me up river on the SUP. These fish have some serious pulling power for freshwater fish.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Wolftaco said:


> A couple nice size SE PA carp, first one took me into my backing and pulled me up river on the SUP. These fish have some serious pulling power for freshwater fish.
> View attachment 140790
> View attachment 140788


Awesome Dude another tidal fish?


----------



## Wolftaco

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Awesome Dude another tidal fish?


Hi Henry! Nope, these fish were caught in a non tidal portion. My wife and I actually actually moved last fall, haven’t been to my usual tidal spots that I used to stalk, but I miss the quality and size of fish you get there. I am now fishing a different river in a more clear rocky section of a medium/large river system. The learning curve has been steep, as I feel like I have had to start over to crack the code. It’s crazy how different these fish are depending upon where you fish for them. In this river I found that the morning day after summer thunderstorm roll through, the carp move up river and hunt the shallow banks and gravel bars that are usually dry when the river is low and clear. I also discovered a new mulberry spot along a canal, July should be fun!


----------



## Chuck Thompson

Finally found some like minded foes...


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Easy w


Chuck Thompson said:


> Finally found some like minded foes...
> View attachment 144536


Easy with the boga grips. Very nice catches.


----------



## Chuck Thompson

Yes new too it, moving to the big net


----------



## Chuck Thompson

Henry, what do you use skiff wise? I’m from PA but fly fishing from my tracker bass boat is... well honestly problematic. Line gets caught on near everything. Seems like the carp get skittish on boat slap and boat color. Also and maybe just me but my sonar. Am I just crazy ?


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Chuck Thompson said:


> Henry, what do you use skiff wise? I’m from PA but fly fishing from my tracker bass boat is... well honestly problematic. Line gets caught on near everything. Seems like the carp get skittish on boat slap and boat color. Also and maybe just me but my sonar. Am I just crazy ?


I am in a LT25, would like something a bit bigger, but that's a ways off. Yeah they can get a bit skiddish with noise. A large wet towel on the deck is a great way to stop snagging of fly line. Boat positioning helps trying to stay down stream/wind (since wind blows still water) and setting up parallel with the targets course helps a lot vs intercepting. Also gliding in with the Trolling motor off is a great way to help.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Put this guy on some last week had a dozen or so shot connected on these two. Saw a few different feeding style of these fish and it was an awesome day. from tailing, mudding, laid up to these guys in a school cruise up and down a patch on the bank. He caught two of the three in the school. These small males I call "jackies" are an awesome thing during the pre and post spawn.


----------



## Wolftaco

@Chuck Thompson Put a cooler on your bow and pole your boat backwards. I assume you have a mod v aluminum tracker...this will help make the boat a little more stealth, and track better. But aluminum will spook fish, especially carp. Try swapping out your cleats for flush and/or retractable ones, or simply put duct tape on the ends to extended down to deck to prevent fly lines from tanging. Towel over trolling motor. What part of PA are you from, I am from Philly area Montgomery county. Welcome!


----------



## Hank

A cast net thrown over the boat deck area/ motor/cleats/etc. where you are standing can reduce fouling of the line.


----------



## Chuck Thompson

Thanks guys!! All great ideas. Still like to bass fish a bit but the old girl needs a rebuild anyhow so I think something in the middle may help


----------



## Chuck Thompson

@ wolftaco. Pittsburgh area so many rivers to run also so aluminum I think has to stay for now


----------



## Chuck Thompson

Henry, being from N.C. did you chase the cicadas at all this year? Spent a week in Martinsville area . Claytor, phillpot dam. Lots of carp and bugs but the water was a bit high.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Chuck Thompson said:


> Henry, being from N.C. did you chase the cicadas at all this year? Spent a week in Martinsville area . Claytor, phillpot dam. Lots of carp and bugs but the water was a bit high.


No I missed the hatch three years ago. Most of the dry fly action I get is small black ants, slicks and various tree born hatches of flora nature.


----------



## Chuck Thompson

Put it on your list of must do’s when you hit it it’s magical


----------



## Wolftaco

Chuck Thompson said:


> @ wolftaco. Pittsburgh area so many rivers to run also so aluminum I think has to stay for





Chuck Thompson said:


> @ wolftaco. Pittsburgh area so many rivers to run also so aluminum I think has to stay for now


Understood, I fish a lot of from an old bass tracker since my fishing partner has one, mostly for musky tho. But I here you about having a an alluminum boat for rocky rivers. I recently moved and now I am looking to set up a river jet for fly fishing.


----------



## Hank

Chuck Thompson said:


> Henry, being from N.C. did you chase the cicadas at all this year? Spent a week in Martinsville area . Claytor, phillpot dam. Lots of carp and bugs but the water was a bit high.


Do not miss the cicadas when they hatch in your area. 
Amazing, amazing "dry fly" fishing.
You will never forget it.


----------



## permitchaser

Wolftaco said:


> Understood, I fish a lot of from an old bass tracker since my fishing partner has one, mostly for musky tho. But I here you about having a an alluminum boat for rocky rivers. I recently moved and now I am looking to set up a river jet for fly fishing.


let's see that river jet when your finished. I've fished in many and they are cool to run


----------



## permitchaser

i was bored from 4 days after back surgery and on some meds so Carp Flies seemed like a good Idea


----------



## permitchaser

First I never caught a carp on fly or ever. But as soon as I am released for my doctor i will. Today I'm tying carp flies and while wraping thread the hook bent. So this got me thinking so I put a hook in the vise, EC bait hook, and tried to bend it up and it broke, so I tried an EC NT058FS streamer hook and it bent. As a last resort SL45 Gama, no problem.
Since the carp I'm going after are from 10-20 lbs. I need a hook that wont bend. So what you experienced carp fly boys do?


----------



## Flycaster

permitchaser said:


> First I never caught a carp on fly or ever. But as soon as I am released for my doctor i will. Today I'm tying carp flies and while wraping thread the hook bent. So this got me thinking so I put a hook in the vise, EC bait hook, and tried to bend it up and it broke, so I tried an EC NT058FS streamer hook and it bent. As a last resort SL45 Gama, no problem.
> Since the carp I'm going after are from 10-20 lbs. I need a hook that wont bend. So what you experienced carp fly boys do?


I like and use the carp hooks from Allen Flyfishing. They come sharp and I’ve never had one bend or break on me.


----------



## permitchaser

Flycaster said:


> I like and use the carp hooks from Allen Flyfishing. They come sharp and I’ve never had one bend or break on me.


Thanks Man,
I went there and they where out of all 6-8 size Carp hooks


----------



## permitchaser

I had back surgery 2 weeks ago and about all I can do is tie flies. I am planning to go Carp fishing as soon as I can so that's what I've been tying. I've been going to YouTube on my TV and Kindle and talking to Henry Lee Flower IV for advise. Henry Cowan, a Striper/Carp guide in Atlanta like the Clouser swimming nymph so I tied some of those. Another suggested woolly buggers and after looking at videos I decided John Montana and others tied small weighted simple buggy flies, and some craw fish patterns. My Plan is to fill both boxes then I'll be ready for the rest of the year and beyond. HLFVI has been very helpful and helped keeping me sane. I have a meeting with my Dr. Thursday to see how I'm doing. I can't lift any more then 10 lb. so to go Carp fishing I'll need my grandsons to come and help me load the boat. I keep the Yeti, Electric Wench battery and 24V trolling motor in the garage till I'm ready to go fishing


----------



## gmn

I recently moved to the Atlanta area from NC and have been trying to find something that compares to puppy drum and have gotten fully hooked on the carp scene. I live very close to morgan falls dam on the Chattahoochee so I have been paddling a canoe around there and finally got two fish to eat! Definitely not as big as the ones I have seen on here but they got my blood pumping pretty good. If anyone is in the area and sees a camo canoe or wants to get paddled around let me know!


----------



## permitchaser

gmn said:


> I recently moved to the Atlanta area from NC and have been trying to find something that compares to puppy drum and have gotten fully hooked on the carp scene. I live very close to morgan falls dam on the Chattahoochee so I have been paddling a canoe around there and finally got two fish to eat! Definitely not as big as the ones I have seen on here but they got my blood pumping pretty good. If anyone is in the area and sees a camo canoe or wants to get paddled around let me know!
> View attachment 151245


So you eat carp? I'll be there in my flat boat soon


----------



## gmn

permitchaser said:


> So you eat carp? I'll be there in my flat boat soon


Hahaha no I don't but let me know if you do come this way!


----------



## permitchaser

Tying carp flies today. Hi-Float fiber From FTD to keep it standing up 
then I palmerd chennel over hook for durability then Fly Tiers Dungeon dubbing. Then trimmed the bottom


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Finally got out and caught a few. First ones that I have caught this year due to being gone with work or other stuff.


----------



## Chill1009




----------



## permitchaser

May be going to chase Carp next weekend


----------



## VANMflyfishing

permitchaser said:


> View attachment 160633
> May be going to chase Carp next weekend


What are you going to throw first?


----------



## permitchaser

Don't have a clue. I might wait till I get there to see water clarity


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Hit Lake Michigan they are fun sized up here. Glad I brought the 9wt


----------



## ElLobo

Nows the time to throw some Cicadas!


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

ElLobo said:


> Nows the time to throw some Cicadas!


Yeah haven’t seen any here. Back home they are probably popping off


----------



## B_Katz

Golden bones...


----------



## Chuck Thompson

Bugs are actually winding down just a bit. 8 days 2 guys 405 to net.


----------



## Capt. Moose




----------



## Chuck Thompson

Someone’s got a mulberry tree


----------



## permitchaser

Capt. Moose said:


> View attachment 176683


man that's a toad. Care share the fly pattern


----------



## Flycaster

Got out for the first time this year to fly fish for some common carp. It’s been over a year since I last fished for them and it was good to be back on the water chasing them. The water was low and murky and the fish easily spooked. Managed to catch four and missed six others that ate the fly.


----------



## MMeseck

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Mostly bugger type flies between size 10 and 8. When they are feeding on top I use foam ants and Beatles.


This is great to know. I’ve been throwing at them in my neighborhood pond for years to no avail. Have always wondered what they would eat!


----------



## mfdevin

Working at an industrial plant about an hour outside Charleston all week, where there are a lot of old bass ponds, and some large neighborhoods and things going in, found a very large pond that looks very bassy, so this morning I threw my 7wt and a handful of flies in my work van, what I found this morning were very large common carp mudding and feeding on grass lines. Managed to convince one to eat a diver style frog pattern gurgler, he snapped my leader clean off on the bank as I was picking him up, next time I will wear them out more. Pretty damn incredible to see a carp come up and eat a gurgler though. I am now hooked on these fish 🤣


----------



## Tarponhunter

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Anyone else got any carp pics they'd like to share?


----------



## Tarponhunter

Crystal clear lake Idaho Utah border. Closest thing to saltwater fishing there is.


----------



## Tarponhunter

These are my all time best carp patterns. Carp are funny. If they are just stationary they are not eating. Cruising carp will eat but are difficult to catch. In my opinion cruising carp are the most rewarding. Tailing carp or carp that are in large groups tend to feed and are easily caught. Fly fishing for carp in my opinion is no different than bonefishing. You get those super frustrating days when nothing will take the fly. The next day you can do no wrong.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Tarponhunter said:


> These are my all time best carp patterns. Carp are funny. If they are just stationary they are not eating. Cruising carp will eat but are difficult to catch. In my opinion cruising carp are the most rewarding. Tailing carp or carp that are in large groups tend to feed and are easily caught. Fly fishing for carp in my opinion is no different than bonefishing. You get those super frustrating days when nothing will take the fly. The next day you can do no wrong.
> View attachment 188593
> 
> I like those flies I plan on hitting lake Michigan again. They are totally different up there vs these fish in the southeast. The MI fish are aggressive as hell and big. That lake is gorgeous man and nice mirror.


----------



## mfdevin

Gonna try this guy out on some suburban perm this week. Was Going for something between buggy, and a fall leaf 🤣. Wish me luck


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

I disagree with the boga grip use, but still an awesome video with two legends.


----------



## ikankecil

I resisted the carp thing for a long time but a British friend kept dragging me to carp locations until it finally 'clicked'. In the right location, it's pretty close to bonefish or redfish other than the lack of palm trees:


----------



## Fishshoot

ikankecil said:


> I resisted the carp thing for a long time but a British friend kept dragging me to carp locations until it finally 'clicked'. In the right location, it's pretty close to bonefish or redfish other than the lack of palm trees:
> 
> View attachment 194663
> 
> View attachment 194664


Harder than bones or reds most of the time as well, at least in my experience.


----------



## ikankecil

Fishshoot said:


> Harder than bones or reds most of the time as well, at least in my experience.


Yeah, I wasn't going to mention that part...I've caught permit that are easier than some of the carp I've sold on eating a fly.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Yeah they can be a hand full for sure. They really teach you how to present a fly.


----------



## mfdevin

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> I disagree with the boga grip use, but still an awesome video with two legends.


There’s a later era walkers cay with the dude from mad river outfitters and they’re fishing carp as well. I think the boga probably speaks more to the time


Fishshoot said:


> Harder than bones or reds most of the time as well, at least in my experience.


In Charleston, unless you find common carp living in the sweet water river systems inland, we have sterile grassers. In my experience, they are about 3,000 times harder to fool than our redfish, and most times, I find our redfish to be a pain in the ass majority of the time as it is. My first grass carp came in the most unlikely, and un-carp way. Since then I have been humbled by that same school of fish, like a lot. Most recently I managed to present a fly that one of said fish followed, got right up on it, inspected it, and moved on, without spooking, or noticing me, and I felt as if I had legitimately won the lottery. If I had the same scenario with a local redfish, I would have probably responded a good bit differently to put it into perspective.


----------



## ikankecil

mfdevin said:


> In Charleston, unless you find common carp living in the sweet water river systems inland, we have sterile grassers. In my experience, they are about 3,000 times harder to fool than our redfish, and most times, I find our redfish to be a pain in the ass majority of the time as it is.


A friend of mine lives on a private lake that is full of grass carp. I persisted until I finally caught one but once that was accomplished I went back to common carp and mirror carp where there's a _slight_ chance of success. Grass carp are lottery fish: every so often you have the winning ticket.

Some of my local mirror carp are about on par with bonefish: a properly presented fly, wiggled just right, and you have a fair chance of coming tight to them -


----------



## mfdevin

ikankecil said:


> A friend of mine lives on a private lake that is full of grass carp. I persisted until I finally caught one but once that was accomplished I went back to common carp and mirror carp where there's a _slight_ chance of success. Grass carp are lottery fish: every so often you have the winning ticket.
> 
> Some of my local mirror carp are about on par with bonefish: a properly presented fly, wiggled just right, and you have a fair chance of coming tight to them -
> 
> View attachment 194752
> 
> View attachment 194754
> 
> View attachment 194753


I caught a sizable grass carp on a 1 or 1/0 frog gurgler, with the head tied more in a diver style, *than** a traditional gurgler, walked up on a body of water I thought looked great for bass when driving by, it was about sunrise, and the only fly I had was the gurgler, found several carp tailing, and a large group of them feeding on the surface. Which is how I managed to land mine. Got him on the bank, was attempting to remove the fly and he surged, bounced back in the water, and broke my leader clean off, which was straight 30lb fluoro, also stealing my fly. Over the next week I tried everything at the same spot, found them acting similarly every time at sunrise, and evening nearing sunset, never caught one again. Gave it a good 3 months, tried one again on the subsurface game, and that’s when I was rejected and took it as a win. More recently (last weekend) made a perfect shot on one, was fully expecting it to work out, and was foiled by a good size largemouth, which I wasn’t totally mad at, but I wanted the damn carp! As it warms up around here, I will be making some missions to known haunts for our common carp further inland, hoping for some better play. At this point i am more interested in these dang fish than our reds 🤣


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Yeah grassies are weird like that. The first one I hooked was on a popping bug fishing for bream.


----------



## mfdevin

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Yeah grassies are weird like that. The first one I hooked was on a popping bug fishing for bream.


The heart wants what it wants I guess


----------



## Ubaldi

Anyone fly fishing for carp in SW Florida? I see some grass carp in the brackish canals around our Placida neighborhood, but I have no idea how to target them. My usual is to fish for common carp standing in a kayak, but that's in Washington State. The alligators seem to change the equation for me. I fall off a kayak in Washington carp water, the worst I get is an ear infection and maybe some antibiotics. I fall off a kayak in a FL canal, the worst could be a chomp on the ass. I know a small boat solves the falling problem, but that probably means a trailer and trolling motor versus a kayak in back of the truck with a paddle/pole. And if I know one thing about carp -- stealth is everything. Let me know if anyone has any SW Florida tips/best practices. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Barbless Bob

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 15784
> View attachment 15785
> Only pics I have on my new phone, but here is one I caught this spring on a small black and red nymph looking thing.


Wow...good job on a fly! Good photo, too!


----------

